#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-03
<MutantTurkey> netsplits :/
<rmg51> got to love those netsplits :-D
<MutantTurkey> :p
<ChinnoDog> anyone know how I might be able to start a remote X session and launch only gnome-panel without the desktop? I am connecting using NX from Windows.
<ChinnoDog> ooh. If I run /usr/bin/gnome-panel it will launch but then some of the applets crash
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I feel like jedijf would be best to answer that.
<jthan> Why do you want to launch gnome-panel remotely?
<jthan> I only said about jedijf because everytime I had a remote session question, or talked about x forwarding, he knew the answer.
<ChinnoDog> The visual styling isn't working either. I also tried running /usr/bin/xinit but I get the same thing. No visual styling is applied to gnome-panel though.
<ChinnoDog> If I run /etc/X11/Xsession I get gnome-panel with visual styling but also get the desktop and a bazillion little title bars without any windows attached to them.
<ChinnoDog> I can't figure it out
 * ChinnoDog headdesk
<ChinnoDog> What provides the visual styling? The window manager? I don't know how that gets launched.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: umm..
<jthan> metacity-replace :-P
 * jthan doesn't think you can run that one remotely
<ChinnoDog> I think gnome-session might be the key
<ChinnoDog> it IS gnome-session
<ChinnoDog> if I pstree I can see it
<jedijf> jthan: you don't have to qualify recommending me......or do you? :P
<andrew> Do we really need Boxbe invites via the list?
<jedijf> seriously
<jedijf> central pa folk iirc
<andrew> honestly, once is one thing, but twice?
<mikedep333> anybody have a recommendation for a screen recorder for windows? I'm preparing tutorial videos for the museum I volunteer for. Right now I'm using camstudio, but it's rough around the edges. At least it can create flash animations (which save tons of space compared to video files.)
<mikedep333> also, windows 7 has psr.exe
<mikedep333> which is nice
<mikedep333> http://camstudio.org/
<JonathanD> I typically have used camstudio :)
<mikedep333> http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090111/windows-7-problem-steps-recorder-miracle-tool/
<mikedep333> JonathanD, yeah
<mikedep333> I'm using the oct2010 beta version
<JonathanD> and then go back and reduce the file using other tools
<mikedep333> by default, it does 300FPS for the videos
<mikedep333> which made them huge
<mikedep333> I set it down to 15
<mikedep333> it has an flash animation convertor
<JonathanD> I prefer the huge files, lets me tinker without re-recording
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> so amazon.com makes you use their MP3 downloader to download the MP3's you purchase from them (at least for albums, maybe not for individual songs)
<mikedep333> at least they have a linux version
<mikedep333> I presume that there isn't any DRM on the MP3's once downloaded (I think DRM isn't even possible with MP3's)
<mikedep333> JonathanD, do you have a recommmendation for an IRC client for windows?
<mikedep333> right now I'm using an xchat build called ychat
<JonathanD> irssi running somewhere else ;)
<mikedep333> it seems to work best out of those I've tried
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> I generally prefer to avoid CLI apps for things like IRC
<JonathanD> I have too many windows for a gui client.
<mikedep333> yeah
<JonathanD> one of these days I'll try to make one myself that works a bit differently.
<JonathanD> xchat is probably the most usable gui client.
<JonathanD> although MS comic chat is clearly a close second.
<mikedep333> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ&feature=player_embedded
<mikedep333> wow
<mikedep333> irssi.org has that on its frontpage
<mikedep333> this is going to my youtube list
<mikedep333> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=21BA3922659341DA
<mikedep333> "Silly Portrayals of Hacking"
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I'm on a boat!
<mikedep333> gonna update the software on my Dad's GPS
<mikedep333> from windows of course, It's a Garmin
<mikedep333> it's probably worth no more than $50 now, but to update the maps (not just the software) costs like $100
<andrew> jthan: So, what did you get at The Clymb?
<andrew> If anyone else is interested in The Clymb, have an invite: http://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/AndrewKeyes
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rhpot1991> mikedep333: you can normally get lifetime update cards for cheaper on amazon
<rhpot1991> I got one for 50 or so
<ChinnoDog> hello BeckySanderlin`x
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here use DigiKam to organize their photos?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> ...
<SamuraiAlba> Wassup, ChinnoDog?
<ChinnoDog> Trying to figure out if there is a safe way to add a ppa with latest version of DigiKam but not allow installation of any of the other packages in the PPA
<SamuraiAlba> Not sure.
<andrew> just down the deb from the ppa?
<SamuraiAlba> I havent received updates for ubuntu in 2 weeks.  Were there any?
<andrew> philly parking authority?
<ChinnoDog> andrew: but a) what about dependencies and b) then I won't get updates
<andrew> ChinnoDog: true
<ChinnoDog> I want to block all packages except the one I want
<andrew> dependencies should be easy, but updates will be a pain
<andrew> dunno, haven't had that problem yet
<andrew> i'd google, but I need to head home
<SamuraiAlba> I want the n900 *sniffle*
<andrew> ChinnoDog: #3 makes me think you aren't alone in that desire: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19915/
<ChinnoDog> So, that probably means I can't do it...
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> Newest in Maverick repos is 1.4, latest is 1.7
<ChinnoDog> Apparently it appears in PPAs on a regular basis. It makes me wonder why official repos don't get updated.
<ChinnoDog> I added repo, installed select packages, and then removed it
<pleia2> official repos only get security and major bug fixes after release, not new versions of the package
<pleia2> that's why PPAs exist :)
<ChinnoDog> The official repo is 3 versions behind though
<ChinnoDog> Oh. You mean that 10.10 will never have > 1.4 because that is what was available at release time
<pleia2> 1.3 was current whem maverick froze
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> but freeze time is long before release
<pleia2> so it's what was current in august
<pleia2> 1.4 didn't come out until august 28th, after freeze
<pleia2> er, 25th
<pleia2> freeze was early august
<ChinnoDog> So if you want newer packages the best thing is to have an official ppa?
<ChinnoDog> meaning official for the package, not Ubuntu official
<pleia2> depends on the package, if you trust upstream to write good packages, sure
<pleia2> it's not always a safe assumption though :)
<ChinnoDog> k. got it.
<jedijf> see why ya need a farm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-04
<mikedep333> rhpot1991, oh, thanks!
<mikedep333> bahh, $50 for a one time update: http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-n%C3%BCMaps-Onetime-Navigator-America/dp/B0026MTATW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294103771&sr=8-2
<mikedep333> only 3/5 stars
<mikedep333> $73 for a lifetime update, with only 4 /5 stars: http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-n%C3%BCMaps-Lifetime-America-Updates/dp/B001PKTFM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294103771&sr=8-1
<jthan_> andrew: Victorinox money clip w/ knife andw hat not built in. I recently broke my money clip and haven't replaced it yet. I thought that was fitting for a scout
<ChinnoDog> tar_over_netcat++
<ChinnoDog> lzop_compressed_tar_over_netcat++
<ChinnoDog> That is so cool seeing all my files go into tar on one screen and see them dumped out a few seconds later on my other screen
<SamuraiAlba> mornin, lamalex
<SamuraiAlba> How is Maine?
<andrew> Morning
<ChinnoDog> om nom sheetz breakfast sandwich
<jedijf> nom fail, watery oatmeal
<jedijf> trade ya
<ChinnoDog> I like my oatmeal watery. But, then I cook it extra long so it congeals correctly
<waltman> It's easy to fix watery oatmeal -- just cook it a little longer so some more water boils off.
<ChinnoDog> That happens too but first the oatmeal turns to glue, which is good if there is a lot of water because it becomes thicker, but bad if you didn't use enough water
<ChinnoDog> my oatmeal: one packet, add extra water, cook until polymerized
<ChinnoDog> then, add splash of milk
<andrew> This sounds too much like science
<ChinnoDog> It is! It also conserves oatmeal, and calories.
<jedijf> oatmeal_conservation--
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: sometimes I just think you are soooo odd
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Hint: you don't get to lecture the rest of the channel about the proper way to prepare oatmeal if your first ingredient is "one packet".
<jedijf> waltman++
<jedijf> even though, I too, am a packet guy
<jedijf> waltman: oatmeal alert - best oatmeal in philly - coventry deli - 20th& market
<waltman> I will on rare occasions make instant, but it's much better if you cook real rolled oats.
<jedijf> i once, stopped for oatmeal, got towed, and didn't care - that's how good it is
<ChinnoDog> I don't eat instant anymore. For awhile Quaker was making packets that had uncooked oats in it. I bought those because it was easier (and more portable) than mixing flavorings into uncooked and measuring out
<ChinnoDog> If you have a recipe to duplicate the flavorings in uncooked oats, I am interested in that!
<waltman> I use sugar-in-the-raw.  It's got enough flavor that I don't feel the need to add anything else.
<andrew> http://i.imgur.com/6edYs.png
<ChinnoDog> That isn't enough. WhenI was a kid I was never able to add enough stuff to the unflavored packets in my oatmeal variety pack to make them palettable
<lamalex> SamuraiAlba, pretty nice
<lamalex> I'm a little homesick but that's expected
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: what are you doing in Maine?
<lamalex> living
<ChinnoDog> I must be.. behind. You moved to Maine?
<lamalex> yeah
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: when did that happen?
<lamalex> a week ago
<ChinnoDog> Do you know anyone else up there?
<jedijf> you're behind, so go with he knows pleia2
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 does not live in Maine
<andrew> Didn't she used to live in maine?
<ChinnoDog> Knowing someone that used to live where you are doesn't count. :-p
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, no not really
<lamalex> I'm pretty much on my own
<lamalex> it was kind of a dumb decision
<andrew> Go on
<erstazi> anyone know a free cellphone carrier lookup service?
<ChinnoDog> You mean to identify carrier based on number?
<waltman> lamalex: Why did you move to Maine?
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: correct.
<waltman> Job?
<lamalex> waltman, no reason
<waltman> crazy!
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: Where specifically do you live?
<waltman> In a log cabin somewhere deep in the north woods, I bet.
<lamalex> no, Portland
<lamalex> although I've been looking at land out towards the mountains
<lamalex> it's pretty cheap
<mikedep333> hey lamalex
<lamalex> Hey
<mikedep333> I hope you're finding portland nice and bike friendly.
<lamalex> wrong portland
<lamalex> Maine
<lamalex> erm
<mikedep333> oh
<lamalex> there are still lots of bike lanes and stuff up here
<lamalex> just also snow and ice
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> as opposed to freezing rain
<waltman> Are you finding it cold and snowy? :)
<lamalex> waltman, not yet, it hasn't been any worse than philly
<mikedep333> it was snowy a week ago!
<lamalex> we're getting snow again this weekend though
<lamalex> it was in the 50s over the weekend
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> it's 40' today
<mikedep333> wow, a freenode channel where we can use fahrenheit!
<mikedep333> ok, lunchtime
<waltman> Wait, so 50F, that's 10C, right?
 * waltman ducks
<andrew> yes
<mikedep333> exactly 10C
<mikedep333> 32F = 0C
<mikedep333> +18F = +10C
<pleia2> that's not how it works
<pleia2> oh, I see what you are saying
<pleia2> :)
<mikedep333> I thought 1.8F = 1.0C
<mikedep333> yeah
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I thought you were adding something
<andrew> just use w|a like i did
<mikedep333> 50 = 32 + 18
<andrew> -40=-40
<mikedep333> 32 being the freezing in F
<mikedep333> and if you add 18F, which is the same as added 10C
<mikedep333> 68F = 20C = room temperature
<mikedep333> *same as adding 10C
<andrew> pleia2: I hear they discontinue calendars every december
<pleia2> the calendars end, they don't discontinue :P
<pleia2> they'd been releasing Disney Days calendars since at least 1997, I've had one every year since then
<pleia2> none for 2011 :(
<andrew> you don't have a W&G calendar?
<pleia2> I have a W&G wall calendar, not a daily one
<pleia2> and I only have the wall calendar because it was shipped to me by a company in the UK for promoting some of their new products, they're usually stupid expensive to get here
<SamuraiAlba> Netgear - Used for skeet shooting.
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, yup, nice blue target
<mikedep333> although their cheap plastic consumer products deserve more to be used as a target than their blue metal products
<andrew> I have one of their blue metal things... apparently the power adapter isn't covered under the lifetime hardware warranty
<waltman> pleia2: I picked up a lovely WWF penguin-a-month calendar at Borders last week for 50% off :)
<andrew> suggestions as to where to get a 12VDC 1Amp adaptor for a reasonable cost?
<waltman> Radio Shack?  Microcenter?
<waltman> Home Depot?
<andrew> Home Depot would have them?
<waltman> I confess I don't even know what it is. :)
<waltman> But Lowes and Home Depot both stock lots of electrical stuff.
<pleia2> I don't actually have a very good place to put a wall calendar
<waltman> oh, THAT'S what it is.
<waltman> doubtful on the depot.
<SamuraiAlba> I have a WPN824 v1
<waltman> possible on microcenter
<SamuraiAlba> Dang thing reboots whenever the phone rings or the microwave is used, and then DHCP craps out
<ChinnoDog> Are you sure that the outlet it is plugged into is properly grounded?
<andrew> tested on multiple outlets, and with an identical (working) adapter
<ChinnoDog> How cheap do you want to be? http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm/go/front.tagged/tag/DC
<ChinnoDog> Oh. None of those adapters meet your specs
<andrew> Ideally something that works...
<andrew> most i've found are about $20 (product + shipping)
<ChinnoDog> Wait, your router uses 12 watts? 12v @ 1A seems like a lot...
<andrew> it's a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122203
<mikedep333> andrew, I may have one
<mikedep333> there are adjustable adapters
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, that's the absolute max, but yeah
<mikedep333> as in the TDP, including power spikes
<ChinnoDog> oh. I thought we were talking about something much smaller than that.
<mikedep333> andrew, good news. I have Linksys 12V 1A adapter. I think it's a spare
<mikedep333> looks like the standard size plug
<mikedep333> yeah, it fits in my netgear switch which takes 12V 1.2A
<andrew> Now I have to remember where you are located, I was thinking for a moment that I was in #plug, but I'm not.
<mikedep333> can anyone suggest any videos for my youtube playlist?
<mikedep333> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=21BA3922659341DA
<mikedep333> "Silly Portrayals of Hacking"
<mikedep333> nm, found this
<mikedep333> http://io9.com/5643388/the-10-goofiest-computer-hacking-scenes-in-cinema-history
<ChinnoDog> Is Android on a tablet just like Android on a cell phone, only bigger?
<andrew> Is iPad just like iPhone, only bigger?
<waltman> pretty much, yeah
<andrew> http://www.begeek.fr/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/691404701.jpg
<waltman> I mean, it's the same OS, but apps can do more with the increased screen real estate.
<andrew> potentially
<waltman> it's an iOS world, we just live in it.
<andrew> last I checked, Android hasn't been designed to optimally take advantage of tablets
<waltman> speaking of which, the Apple App Store goes live on Thursday.
<andrew> (and actually limits screen size if you want to official market)
<andrew> waltman: so.. what linux has had for years, apple will finally get?
<waltman> linux has an app store?
<andrew> In concept, assuming that it's  like a repository system
<waltman> only at a high level
<waltman> I have to admit that the iPhone app store, for being an evil corporate monopoly and all that, is actually quite nice.
<ChinnoDog> An Ubuntu app store would be awesome
<waltman> it would
<pleia2> that's what the software center is
<pleia2> there are paid applications in it
<ChinnoDog> There are?  I never go in there. lol
 * ChinnoDog goes to look
<waltman> and...is it awesome?
<pleia2> in addition to all the free ones
<pleia2> waltman: it is!
 * waltman also confesses he runs debian, not ubuntu :(
<pleia2> I think there are only 3 paid apps at the moment
<waltman> hah
<ChinnoDog> This app store is not awesome. WEhre are the paid apps?
<waltman> but hey, you've got to start somewhere!
<ChinnoDog> s/WEhre/where
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: there isn't a different between paid and free in the interface, there are like 20,000 free and 3 paid ;)
<pleia2> s/different/difference
<ChinnoDog> Oh. So, they have a repo but then you have to license it to use it?
<pleia2> actually, there should be a "for purchase" section
<pleia2> brukkon is a paid app
<pleia2> and fluendo
<ChinnoDog> Oh. The software center in 10.10 on my desktop has a For Purchase. The one on my laptop in 10.04 is not as organized.
<pleia2> I don't think 10.04 has any paid apps
<pleia2> 10.10 is when they added it to the software center
<ChinnoDog> Well, that is interesting. I don't think it is well known or popular enough to get any developers to scrable to put anything in it though
<pleia2> you're an ubuntu developer and didn't know about it..?
<ChinnoDog> At least, nothing that didn't already exist as a paid app for linux.
<pleia2> I think that would be unusual, it's been talked about a lot
<pleia2> planet, news, articles
<ChinnoDog> I never have a reason to open software center!
<ChinnoDog> I didn't even know what it looked like.
<pleia2> heh
<ChinnoDog> I always install from command line, synaptic, or ubuntu-tweak
<pleia2> but you're saying you wished something existed and it does, I figured you would have at least looked to see if it existed before you complained ;)
<ChinnoDog> The Ubuntu implementation of the "app store" is not the same as iPhone / Android, but not because of its functionality. On those platforms you have to go through the store to get pretty much everything.  IN this case, it is a part of the OS that new users see and others may never see.
<ChinnoDog> I have not published any apps, but I think the allure of iPhone app store and Android market for developers is that you can publish something and people will find it, because it will be shoved in front of them the instant they search for it or something like it.
<ChinnoDog> In Ubuntu (and linuxes in general) it is not nearly as easy to accidentally discover a useful application. You have to go on a hunt.
<waltman> I think the allure of the app store for many iphone developers is that they'll make some money off of their app.
<ChinnoDog> Right, but that will not happen unless 95% of the people out there are exposed to your app
<waltman> Well, they're different sorts of apps.  Most things I use on Linux can't be summed up with 3 or 4 screenshots.
<waltman> they're by their nature much more visual
<ChinnoDog> Shareware would work well in Ubuntu because it is easy to add/remove it whenever you wish, and apt will clean up after it
<waltman> and they've got a professional marketing staff making sure the front page is all shiny
<ChinnoDog> Unlike a certain other operationg system...
 * SamuraiAlba hides his 9 windows 7 home premium licenses...
<andrew> plural?
<andrew> wait
<andrew> 9
<andrew> why?
<andrew> At 9, wouldn't it be easier to manage if you had pro instead of home?
<andrew> @ping
<andrew> That reminds me
<andrew> bts3685|1ps: ping me when you get a chance
<SamuraiAlba> Hey.5 at GFs
<SamuraiAlba> oops
<SamuraiAlba> 5 at GFs
<SamuraiAlba> 3 at grammies
<SamuraiAlba> and a spare license to go on GFs sisters PC
<SamuraiAlba> Went legit :O
<waltman> I don't know you people anymore!
<SamuraiAlba> I run Ubuntu 10.10 on my lappie and desk
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I think you'll find yourself a very unusual Ubuntu user who doesn't know about the software center, it's what all new users use to get applications
<pleia2> synaptic is pretty much gone, most new users won't touch the command line
<andrew> I'm wating for the day: < ChinnoDog > I just installed Ubuntu xx.xx and I can't find Synaptic. How an I supposed to install new software other than using the command line?
<pleia2> hehe
<andrew> I admit I'm still clinging to synaptic (well, mostly the command line)
<andrew> But honestly, I just opened USC, searched for 'svn' and Bazaar is the top result
<ChinnoDog> There is always aptitude!
<ChinnoDog> Although, that is not part of the default install anymore...
<andrew> aptitude & vim-full
<SamuraiAlba> ok... How do I run multisystem as root?
<waltman> aptitude++
<waltman> what does synaptic give you that aptitude doesn't?
<deejoe> an s?
<ssweeny> a gtk gui?
<deejoe> yeah, that
<deejoe> ;-)
<waltman> Oh, I was thinking it was a command-line app.
<SamuraiAlba> gtk gui
<andrew> What do you mean by "run multisystem as root"?
<deejoe> ssweeny: thanks for the "gtk" qualifier.  I've started to get a little  . . . hurt . . . with the idea that ncurses interfaces are somehow not considered "graphical" simply because the are character-addressable rather than pixel-addressable
<SamuraiAlba> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?
<SamuraiAlba> En Francais
<ssweeny> deejoe: i spend enough of my time buried in ncurses interfaces to appreciate them
<deejoe> \o/
<MutantTurkey> anyone know if a good usb debugging tool?
<andrew> I prefer canned air
<deejoe> -.-
<andrew> We are talking about getting bugs out of USB, right?
<DJAshnar> How do I login as ROOT in Ubuntu 10.10?
<MutantTurkey> DJAshnar: use su
<DJAshnar> how do I use it?
<ChinnoDog> sudo su -
<MutantTurkey> yep, or su if you know the root password
<DJAshnar> the app multisystem says not root
<MutantTurkey> i am getting quite angry at my new android phone, the usb isn't working anymore after the samsung update, i tested on two linux boxes and now i'm giving up home, i reset it but that didn't work :|
<MutantTurkey> ssweeny: nothing wrong with ncurses.
<DJAshnar> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<DJAshnar> trying to run that app as root
<DJAshnar> MutantTurkey,  which phone is it? and what carrier?
<MutantTurkey> DJAshnar: at&t Samsung GalaxyS Captivate
<DJAshnar> GSM?
<MutantTurkey> gsm?
<DJAshnar> Is AT&T a GSM carrier?
<MutantTurkey> i have no idea what gsm is
<DJAshnar> nm.  Found they are.  Return your fone
<ChinnoDog> Yes, AT&T is GSM
<DJAshnar> Buy a Nokia N900
<DJAshnar> Debian deriviative :)
<DJAshnar> Best phone I have seen.  Android is a pale shadow
<ChinnoDog> The answer to "how do I fix this?" should rarely be "stop using it"
<andrew> but... does it have angry birds?
<MutantTurkey> Android OS is brutally crappy.
<DJAshnar> ummm...
<DJAshnar> no AB
<andrew> MutantTurkey: compared to?
<MutantTurkey> andrew: linux
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: did you look online to see if the update killed/crippled the USB for anyone else?
<DJAshnar> Android sucks rotten goat compared to it.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah i've been doing some googleing around.
<andrew> MutantTurkey: Mind being a bit more specific on that response?  I don't know of anyone who runs vanilla linux on their phone.
<DJAshnar> http://maemo.nokia.com/n900/
<DJAshnar> there u go :)
<MutantTurkey> andrew: lol
<MutantTurkey> the only output i get from dmesg is like this http://pastebin.com/t61eLH86
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, you updated your captivate from samsung's website?
<mikedep333> and it said the update was for the AT&T model?
<mikedep333> DJAshnar, the N900 does not do AT&T's 3G frequencies
<mikedep333> he'd only be on 2G
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: the only update it did was from the little dialog box under settins
<MutantTurkey> i figured that would be safe ._,
<mikedep333> otherwise, I would have bought one for myself on AT&T
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, and it updated?
<mikedep333> like, a big update?
<mikedep333> took minutes?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> it had to reboot and then went to a little update screen and then booted regularly
<MutantTurkey> then a few days later i tried to add more music to my phone and the usb wasn't working
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I wouldn't put it beyond AT&T to put some sort of DRM on their USB connection. After all, they don't allow sideloading of apps.
<mikedep333> what are you using to connect your phone?
<mikedep333> what software are you using on linux?
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: the regular usb cable
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> what software on linux?
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: no software
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> that may be the problem
<MutantTurkey> Arch Linux box, i just use the command line
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> what happened before?
<MutantTurkey> well before it would recognize it
<mikedep333> the phone prompted you to enable usb storage?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> then i did
<MutantTurkey> i plugged, linux registered, android prompted, mounted  androided ( i belive, i only did it twice)
<mikedep333> they may have made an incompatible update. after all, the only official recognized platform is linux (and maybe OS X), but let's see what we can do
<MutantTurkey> :| i also tried enabling usb debugging, rebooting the phone, all the good stuff, tried two different linux boxes as well.
<mikedep333> you could install the android SDK. It may help you with mass storage. I've only ever used it for the android debugger (ADB) which is very powerful
<mikedep333> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<MutantTurkey> i have that installed
<MutantTurkey> adb didn't find any phones
<mikedep333> did you update?
<mikedep333> it has an updater built in
<MutantTurkey> yes
<mikedep333> and you may have to kill the old adb server or whatever
<mikedep333> and run it as root
<MutantTurkey> let me re upgrade
<mikedep333> ok
<MutantTurkey> up to date
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> what's the daemon called?
<mikedep333> that loads when you run the adb
<mikedep333> often I have to run adb as root or with sudo
<mikedep333> to make the daemon run
<MutantTurkey> okay i'll try that
<mikedep333> hold on, let me switch to my linux box
<MutantTurkey> daemon started successfully
<DJAshnar> ok... know any chants to the old gods?
<MutantTurkey> shark bait OOO HA HA
 * DJAshnar chants for MutantTurkey
<DJAshnar> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!  Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!  Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!
<MutantTurkey> starts tribal dance
<MutantTurkey> /o/
<MutantTurkey> \o\
<MutantTurkey> \o/
<MutantTurkey>  Phkaaka Phkaaka Phkaaka Chai Chai Raha'hueni Chai Phkaaka Phkaaka Phkaaka Raha'hueni
 * mikedep333_ starts booting his android tablet
<MutantTurkey> (: thanks bro
<DJAshnar> Cat just jumped on the lappy...
<DJAshnar> BAD PUSS PUSS!
<mikedep333_> oh, right, it's not USB powered
<mikedep333_> brb
<mikedep333_> like 1-2 mins
<DJAshnar> I want a Nook Color.  Rooted.  With the Kindle Reader app...
<mikedep333_> hmm, looks like it froze/crashed
<SamuraiAlba> BT brought sexy back for pentesting
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to be content reading ebooks on my Evo. Cheap ebook readers are B&W only and have management overhead, color e-ink isn't available and color tablets/readers have the same display tech as my phone anyway.
<mikedep333_> hmm, ok, I'll just use my phone
<mikedep333_> which is much more real supported product
<MutantTurkey> :o
<ChinnoDog> So, soon as an android phone is released with a large color e-ink display, I'll be there.
<mikedep333_> DJAshnar, don't forget about the archos 70
<mikedep333_> it's getting amazing reviews on amazon
<mikedep333_> http://www.amazon.com/Archos-70-Internet-Tablet-Black/dp/B00422SH5C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294177454&sr=1-1
<mikedep333_> hmm, I thought amazon was selling it
<mikedep333_> it's like all 4 or 5 star reviews. and most of the 4 star reviews are by non-techies and/or before the december firmware update
<SamuraiAlba> this multisystem app is gonna make me kick a kitten
<mikedep333_> sigh, what's the adb command to list connected devices?
<mikedep333_> nm "adb devices"
<MutantTurkey> okay
<mikedep333_> hmm
<mikedep333_> I think adb runs as the daemon
<MutantTurkey> it does
<mikedep333_> hold on, updating to my SDK tools rev8
<mikedep333_> hold on, updating to my SDK tools rev8
<mikedep333_> hmm, did my adb get deleted?
<mikedep333_> yeah, it looks like they removed the adb
<MutantTurkey> i give up :|
<mikedep333_> wait
<mikedep333_> I have to install the "platform-tools"
<mikedep333_> which I'm doing now
<mikedep333_> well, regardless
<mikedep333_> you're using the sdk revision 8
<mikedep333_> which has the android 2.3 stuff
<mikedep333_> install the platform-tools package
<mikedep333_> go to the platform-tools folder
<mikedep333_> run: sudo ./adb kill-server
<mikedep333_> then: sudo ./adb devices
<MutantTurkey> i have adb currently
<MutantTurkey> adb devices returns empty
<SamuraiAlba> ok... I wanna set fire to my lappy
<SamuraiAlba> or the creator of this app.
<SamuraiAlba> What OTHER app can I use to make a MULTIPLE ISO USB drive?
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I think my phone isn't working properly
<mikedep333> I have an acer with a custom ROM
<MutantTurkey> Mine is also
<MutantTurkey> i have no custom rom though :/
<mikedep333> acer never supported it very well anyway
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I hate to ask, but do you have any windows systems to test your phone with?
<mikedep333> you might be able to use bluetooth too
<mikedep333> or a card reader if you're using a microSD card
<MutantTurkey> nah i dont
<MutantTurkey> my mom has a work laptop i might be able to use
<MutantTurkey> i'll have to call her and ask her to bring it over
<mikedep333> hold on
<mikedep333> my tablet is working without its battery in it
<MutantTurkey> o.o
<mikedep333_> alright
<mikedep333_> my tablet is detected now under linux
<MutantTurkey> i think i'll try and reset it
<mikedep333_> yes
<mikedep333_> USB storage works
<MutantTurkey> darn
<MutantTurkey> what firmware are you using?
<mikedep333_> MutantTurkey, I am using android 2.2
<MutantTurkey> oh shucks
<mikedep333_> but my tablet is a witstech A81E
<mikedep333_> it's only sold to people in the US through importers
<mikedep333_> but the important thing is
<mikedep333_> the adb should be picking up your phone
<mikedep333_> it should give the device an ID
<mikedep333_> when you run sudo ./adb devices
<mikedep333_> after running sudo ./adb kill-server
<mikedep333_> with USB debugging enabled
<MutantTurkey> i don't think adb will do anything
<MutantTurkey> because the kernel isn't detecting it properly
<mikedep333_> what's it outputting?
<MutantTurkey> adb devices
<MutantTurkey> gives nothing
<mikedep333_> after you ran adb kill-server?
<MutantTurkey> dmesg gives unable to enumerate USB devices blah blah blah
<MutantTurkey> yes
<mikedep333_> as sudo both?
<mikedep333_> oh
<mikedep333_> oh
<mikedep333_> I get unable to enumerate device too
<MutantTurkey> crap
<mikedep333_> wait
<mikedep333_> that may have been from before
<mikedep333_> arrgh
<MutantTurkey> i've gotta go eat dinner
<mikedep333_> these kernel time messages
<mikedep333_> ok
<mikedep333_> I'll be eating dinner soon too
<MutantTurkey> i'll hit you up later tonight
<mikedep333_> ok
<mikedep333_> I'll be around.
<mikedep333_> MutantTurkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/550415/
<mikedep333_> there's my output
<mikedep333_> w/ USB debugging enabled
<andrew> Have you gotten the bugs out of your USB yet?
<mikedep333> andrew, with my phone, no. with my tablet, yes
<mikedep333> I don't feel like messing with my phone because I am probably going to upgrade to cyanogenMod (the kick ass FOSS "distro" of android) in a week or two.
<lamalex> jthan, I'm building a new bike
<lamalex> it's looking AWESOME
<pleia2> is it pink?
<waltman> does it have SNOW TIRES?
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> I should make some dinner.
<erstazi> pleia2: are you still in Cali?
<waltman> She's in virtual Cali
<BeckySanderlin`x> cali?
<erstazi> BeckySanderlin`x: shorthand for California
<BeckySanderlin`x> virtual Cali?
<waltman> she's really in a holodeck in JonathanD's basement
<pleia2> erstazi: yep
<erstazi> pleia2: how is it? I miss Northern Cali. Souther Cali, not so much.
<pleia2> erstazi: I am a bit jealous of your snow, but I really do love it here
<waltman> it's cool and damp, much like JonathanD's basement :)
<pleia2> first time living in a city too, it's very novel to have a coffee shop in the same building as where I live
<pleia2> haha
<erstazi> pleia2: no you are not. We, in Erie, got 38" in 24 hours.
<waltman> I'm jealous of the chipotle across the street :)
<waltman> a chipotle that sells beer!
<lamalex> I wish I had paid more attention in my operating systems and C class where they taught us how to do hex
<pleia2> I like 38" in 24 hours!
<waltman> lamalex: It would help much with your hex bolts!
<waltman> s/would/won't/
<lamalex> oh damn, really?
<lamalex> see, if I had paid attention I would have known that
<waltman> sorry
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> How can you get a CS degree and not know how to do hex?
<lamalex> Temple!
<lamalex> woo!
<waltman> what did they teach you at Temple?
<lamalex> I can do hex
<lamalex> just not well
<waltman> what's there to know?
<lamalex> like I was trying to figure out if I could bit shift 0xff00ff into 0xff0000
<waltman> nope
<lamalex> right so that's probably why I couldn't figure it out
<lamalex> but the fact that I didn't know that bummed me out
<lamalex> I could do two shifts though right
<lamalex> shift 0xff00ff into 0xff00 and then 0xff00 into 0xff0000
<waltman> you could also do 0xff00ff & 0xffff00
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> no
<lamalex> yah
<waltman> or 0xff00ff & 0xff0000
<lamalex> right that's why I said no the first time
<lamalex> long story short no pleia2 it's not pink but it's red
<lamalex> apparently I'm not as bad with hex as I thought, but just am not /comfortable/ around it
<lamalex> jthan, pay attention in class
<lamalex> good advice
<pleia2> red is acceptable
<lamalex> otherwise you'll end up like me, with a sweet job but ALONE
<lamalex> bald, depressed
<waltman> once you get some road salt caked on it, it'll look pink anyway
<mikedep333> lamalex, did you state why you moved to portland? I thought Canonical's only US ofice is in Boston.
<lamalex> mikedep333 yah i work from home
<lamalex> i move for no reason
<mikedep333> that's very rational
<lamalex> yah, I'm realizing that
<lamalex> it sounded like a good idea at the time
<mikedep333> famous last words
<waltman> It's good to be around other people sometimes.
<waltman> Well, I suppose you can take the train down to Boston if you need to visit the home office.
<mikedep333> yeah, one reason why I accepted this job in the Philly burbs is that my Dad lives here still, and I have a lot of my HS friends here
<lamalex> I traded numbers with someone today, so hopefully I'll have a friend soon
<waltman> is she hot?
<lamalex> yeah
<waltman> yay
<lamalex> babe and a hal
<lamalex> f
<lamalex> and even better, she has a friend who rides bikes
<lamalex> so once I meet him, I'm set
<lamalex> hm #ubuntu-us-me is invite only
<mikedep333> WOW
<mikedep333> the ubuntu community has no policy for or against that?
<waltman> you need to get in with the local computer/bike geek community there.
<mikedep333> maybe they've had disruptive users come in and are locking it down temporarily
<mikedep333> when I hung out in #reactos, they sometimes locked down the channel for important meetings
<mikedep333> ReactOS btw: http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
<mikedep333> it's basically a GPL clone of windows
<mikedep333> they wouldn't exist if it were not for wine's libraries that they can directly import, and being able to base their native implementations of off wine's windows to unix translations (for lack of a better word)
<mikedep333> they use other open source projects' code too
<mikedep333> I think just like microsoft, they used BSD network code and network CLI utilities
<erstazi> trying to find the best merchant for authorize.net
<erstazi> finding someone lower than 2.19% is daunting.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: look up - usb is listed in top bar when connected, then you can choose how to mount it
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you can also set that in settings, to happen automagically at connection
<jedijf> a little counter-intuitive; like 2 steps, but once you know the secret
<jedijf> and to use sdk, have to turn on usb debugging
<jedijf> that's thru settings as well ^^^^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-05
<lamalex> pleia2, is there any way to tell who is in #ubuntu-us-me and ask them to let me in?
<pleia2> you can't get in?
<pleia2> it's not +i, there are no bans
<pleia2> you can message claydoh though, he's friendly :)
<pleia2> oh wait, it redirects to #ubuntu-maine
<pleia2> so if your client doesn't want to obey redirects, fail
<jedijf> lamalex: that's almost reason enough to head back to philly
<jedijf> can't get into ubuntu channel in maine
<MutantTurkey> okay guys i'm back
<lamalex> pleia2, ah ok
<lamalex> im in -maine
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: usb isn't lsted in the top bar :|
<jedijf> unplug - replug - look
<MutantTurkey> nothing
<MutantTurkey> it does know its being charged though
<jedijf> bad cable
<MutantTurkey> you think?
<MutantTurkey> these cables don't seem standard? is it lilike super double micro minature usb or something?
<MutantTurkey> i got lost with all the different usb types
<jedijf> when i plug mine in , i get beep, then select usb mode
<jedijf> check your usb settings
<jedijf> make sure debug is off
<MutantTurkey> oh debug off alright
<MutantTurkey> debug is off
<jedijf> set to 'ask on connection'
<MutantTurkey> ok
<MutantTurkey> nothing, just vibrates and starts harging it.
<jedijf> unplug - replug - top panel should have little usb picture - like a pitchfork
<MutantTurkey> sadly it doesn't. you might bbe right with the cable
<jedijf> shame i am home or i would meet you at fran something pizza and let you try mine or i try yours on my laptop
<jedijf> can do tomorrow
<MutantTurkey> i'll let you know
<MutantTurkey> i think i am going down to the city
<MutantTurkey> franconi's^^
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, back
<mikedep333> was reporting a bug to ReactOS, then having dinner
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: cool. jedijf thinks it might be the cable
<MutantTurkey> you into reactOS? i took a look at it a few times.
<MutantTurkey> how far are they?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: tail -f /var/log/messages and turn usb deb on - plug in
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, somewhat ar
<mikedep333> *somewhat far
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: doesn't exist
<mikedep333> they have lots of essential windows components in place
<mikedep333> but they have lots of stubs
<MutantTurkey> how large is the project?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what doesn't exist
<mikedep333> like 10 developers or so
<MutantTurkey> the log
<mikedep333> probably a few less
<mikedep333> again, they can import a lot o code from wine though
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: wow, what is the morale like? I can only imagine a bit hopeless
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I stopped hanging out in their IRC channel and helping with other things like managing bug reports because I was disappointed in the progress
<mikedep333> they said they had more developers at the time
<mikedep333> but I think they may have had less
<MutantTurkey> oh |:
<mikedep333> they did lose the genius Alex Ionescu
<mikedep333> I think he's independently wealthy or something and worked for MS for a while and stuf
<MutantTurkey> oh wow.
<mikedep333> he was a kernel hacker
<mikedep333> and security expert
<MutantTurkey> my uncle worked at microsoft for quite a long time
<mikedep333> he wrote an elevation of privileges exploit for windows for example
<MutantTurkey> then retired at 30ish and got bored with life so now he works 6 month projects and spends the rest of the time travelling around
 * mikedep333 puts MutantTurkey on the watch list
<mikedep333> up until age 30 isn't "quite a long time" IMHO
<mikedep333> that's like 8 years out of college
<MutantTurkey> i haven't talked to him in a while, we got in a large argument about how viable linux desktop was and that was it
<mikedep333> wow
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I was in an IT internship program at my high school
<MutantTurkey> none of that at my highschool
<MutantTurkey> I don't even go there anymore lol. i go to the community college instead now
<mikedep333> http://www.lschs.org/page.cfm?p=866
<mikedep333> and one of the former prominent members ended up working for MS
<mikedep333> so he was badmouthing linux
<MutantTurkey> i know a few kids who went there
<MutantTurkey> bunch of jerks for hockey players
<mikedep333> my friends' friend who was running linux is now working for MS
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, one reason why I went to LSCHS was to escape being bullied by jerks at public school
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> Program Leader: Colin McIntos
<MutantTurkey> hahaha well i never liked public school either, like i said I basically have a dual enrollement at my high school and college, but take all my classes at montco instead
<mikedep333> whoops
<mikedep333> McIntosh
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yeah
<MutantTurkey> having break for two more weeks is nice
<jedijf> hey, i'm alumni
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: lasalle?
<mikedep333> jedijf, of LSCHS?
<jedijf> '83 explorer here
<mikedep333> nice!
<mikedep333> '05 here
<jedijf> robert russell still lying around
<mikedep333> oh yeah
<mikedep333> last I met him he was trying to sell "gradebooks for windows" still
<jedijf> he was our computer/physics teacher
<mikedep333> yeah
<jedijf> pdp 11/34a
<mikedep333> I had him for honors physics
<MutantTurkey> small world eh?
<mikedep333> maybe he left since 2005 though
<mikedep333> http://www.lschs.org/page.cfm?p=1436
<mikedep333> Robert Russell
<mikedep333> whoops
<mikedep333> Anonymous in honor of Robert Russell
<jedijf> i worked for him in the summer too, at computer camp
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, I like #ubuntu-us-pa because I meet people from the current town/area I'm in
<mikedep333> jedijf, cool
<mikedep333> jedijf, back in the mid or late 90's we added on a new wong
<mikedep333> Peter Sigmund, the head IT person, told the school to put it 100mbit cat5 ethernet
<mikedep333> Robert Russell however convinced the school to put it 10mbit cat4
<mikedep333> and because it's like in the building material or whatever they were unable to upgrade it as of 2005
<mikedep333> and keep in mind
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: plus you can ask about good places to eat ;)
<jedijf> perspective; he and I were from the ONE acoustic coupler days......
<mikedep333> all the teachers have roaming profiles on their individual laptops
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, yes, I'm in the mood for some good turkey
<MutantTurkey> definitly avoid the willow grove area then :p
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, you saw my output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550415/
<MutantTurkey> yeah that only happened to me once
<MutantTurkey> okay let me plug in before turning on and then have adb running
<MutantTurkey> yeah nothing, just same old "unable to enumerate USB device"
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, this is when it is useful to have windows system handy
<MutantTurkey> i know right.
<jedijf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550448/
<jedijf> soemthing for you two to aspire to ^^
<jedijf> something*
<MutantTurkey> :p
<rmg51> andrew: what did you do to PennBot?
<mikedep333> jedijf, oh, you have an at&t captivate too
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you do?
<mikedep333> you did the update under settings > about?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ^^
<mikedep333> it is the best android phone on AT&T
<jedijf> mikedep333: since day one
<MutantTurkey> but did you do the update under settings > about
<jedijf> 2.1 update1?
<jedijf> yeah i got that
<MutantTurkey> and your usb is still A-okay?
<mikedep333> jedijf, there are often multiple updates
<mikedep333> within android 2.1.1 or whatever
<mikedep333> so please just go to settings > about > update now
<MutantTurkey> i did
<MutantTurkey> nothing new?
<jedijf> i have had one update - no problems - other than they took away the tether option after the update
<mikedep333> jedijf, there may be a 2nd one available
<MutantTurkey> yeah i've got the only one update
<jedijf> no updtes
<jedijf> updates
<mikedep333> jedijf, ok, good
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking about rooting it and doing the CM mods, any words of wisdom against that?
<MutantTurkey> people seem all for it.
<jedijf> i rooted - no mods
<jedijf> just to install what i want
<MutantTurkey> ah right
<mikedep333> yeah, but I don't know how AT&T will react
<MutantTurkey> yeah I don't know either and my mom got it for me for christmas so i didn't actually talk to anyone at the stores
<mikedep333> I have an unlocked acer phone from europe that's out of warranty, and there's a nice recovery environment, so I had no hesitations using a custom rom
<jedijf> haven't had any problems
<jedijf> i even tethered a ton when fios whas out for a week
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I think it maybe the cable, i will havefta make a few calls but i might be able to get my hands  on new one
<jedijf> waited like 2 months to root though
<jedijf> i bought 2 from china
<jedijf> had to shave them a little to make them work
<jedijf> wow, that looks weird
<jedijf> that's why i said, maybe meet up at franc* and check it out
<MutantTurkey> yeah, i'm sitting around on break doing nothing so whenever works for you works for me if you don't mind driving up
<jedijf> gnome and tethering work automagically too
<MutantTurkey> do you have unlimited data from AT&T? i've got crappy 2gb a month :|
<jedijf> i drive by there every night on the way home - thurs will be no go - late meeting with insurance agent
<jedijf> i have unlimited and unlimited 3g laptop card too
<jedijf> in a $7 laptop
<jedijf> go figure
<MutantTurkey> $7 laptop?
<jedijf> ibm x21 saved from recycling
<MutantTurkey> oh nice
<jedijf> i have a few more
<MutantTurkey> looking to sell any?
<jedijf> love them
<jedijf> i give them away, when they work, plus any parts i have to add, like adapters and hd's
<jedijf> adapters are like 10 bucks hd's (my 4-5 gig monsters) are like $7
<jedijf> i have lots of neat old ass stuff
<MutantTurkey> I've got a few older laptops laying around, but lack of battery life makes them pretty useless
<jedijf> ac ftw
<MutantTurkey> ac ftw, except that they tend to have crappy power cables and adapters that break alot
<jedijf> actually, the x21's have a very hackable battery pack/style
<jedijf> i have great success with the ibm adapters and all their knockoffs
<MutantTurkey> I'd like to get my hands on a new stinkpad, i always liked them
<jedijf> and many from that era use the ibm style adapters
<jedijf> lots of 600's e's and x's
<jedijf> a's
<jedijf> i have many ibms
<jedijf> but then again, i even like these compaq armada's 7700'ish 64 megs ram 233MHz running lupup and dsl
<jedijf> mickey mouse adapters
<jedijf> 9lb laptops
<mikedep333> jedijf, I could use one!
<mikedep333> I have tons of spare parts I could trade you
<mikedep333> let me see what I spare parts I listed in my email
<jedijf> mikedep333: which do you like, or do you just want any
<mikedep333> well, more like accessories
<jedijf> i don't need accessorites
<mikedep333> whatever's the best equipped
<mikedep333> preferably small
<jedijf> that'd be the x21
<mikedep333> let me google it
<jedijf> i'll check my inventory
<mikedep333> I have a ton of cables right now
<MutantTurkey> haha i have like six or seven armadas
<jedijf> i just got 10 new(old) in pristine condition
<mikedep333> wow
<MutantTurkey> do you say micky mouse adapters, because of the weird plugs right?
<jedijf> want to use for an ltsp demo setup
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: yep - looks like mm silhoette
<MutantTurkey> I have an old toughbook that i'd like to get booted up
<jedijf> i have tons of hd's if you need that
<MutantTurkey> it has an weird adapter i need to order i think
<mikedep333> jedijf, I like messing around with LTSP
<MutantTurkey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Toughbook-cf-m34_4.jpg pretty close to that look
<jedijf> mikedep333: me too; can't figure out why i doesn't catch on more
<mikedep333> jedijf, well, multimedia on it is slow
<jedijf> tv's are for multimedia - computers are for computing
<MutantTurkey> i have countless video cards that are completely useless now also
<jedijf> like gaming consoles are for games
<MutantTurkey> since i got rid of almost all of my towers
<mikedep333> jedijf, also, it's a huge hassle to get proprietary video drivers working on them
<mikedep333> I'm moving into my new apartment in King of Prussia with FIOS
<mikedep333> to get 25/25mbit internet alone, you have to spend $70/month w/ a 1 year contract
<mikedep333> it's $10 or $15 more for no contract
<jedijf> mikedep333: i haven't had any issues so far, maybe just lucky
<mikedep333> so I'm probably going with a TV package bundled for like $100, and no contract
<mikedep333> jedijf, you aren't using modern ATI and Nvidia graphics adapters
<mikedep333> I presume
<jedijf> what is this 'modern' you speak of
<mikedep333> something along the lines of a geforce 6200 dedicated or higher
<jedijf> why would i need that?
<mikedep333> which many integrated graphics today are better than
<mikedep333> jedijf, my users like to use the internet on computers for video
<mikedep333> and for some very basic 3D at least
<mikedep333> this won't be using LTSP, but my desktop has a 1440p monitor now, and no TV signal can deliver 1440p
<jthan> lamalex: DUDE! Long time no see. I saw on fb and I'm pretty sure I even commented to ask what you were building, but I didn't get a response.
<jthan> What kind of bike? Gimme details!
<jedijf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mikedep333> jedijf, yeah, a GMA950
<mikedep333> wait
<jedijf> in my netbook ^^^ compiz works in my dell 6000
<mikedep333> is that the ULV netbook version?
<mikedep333> the netbook version of the 950 is far weaker than the laptop/desktop version
<mikedep333> I learned that the hard way
<jthan> jedijf: what's your deal? I have a 950 in my MC
<jthan> MB*
<jedijf> compiz /may/ work in this netbook - i can't remember - works in my old tosh satellite too
<jthan> lamalex: also - you heard of State Bicycle Co.? I kinda like their bikes.. Almost outgrowing my Track so I'm going to start looking soon.. Something on the cheap probably.
<mikedep333> jedijf, it will run, it just won't go very smooth or handle lots of effects
<mikedep333> my netbook has an ULV core 2 solo @1.4ghz and an ULV GMA4500MHD
<mikedep333> so again, the intel GMA 4500 is underclocked
<mikedep333> it can do 720P video though
<jedijf> video / audio all frills
<jedijf> how's the ascii art look?
<jthan> I could never get mine to work. But that was back in... 9.x? Maybe even Intrepid.
<jthan> Was in Intrepid 8.10?
 * jthan can't think back that far
<jthan> Would have to be. 8.04 was hardy. Can't ever forget my favorite release.
<jedijf> your macbook was just a fail
<jedijf> hd
<jedijf> video
<jedijf> user
<jedijf> all fail
<jthan> Yes I know my MacBook was just a fail.
<mikedep333> my macbook has a Geforce 9400
<jthan> Debian, Gentoo, Ubuntu, openSUSE
<mikedep333> it's pretty good
<mikedep333> it's very fast for integrated
<jthan> Gentoo had the most stuff working I'd say
<jedijf> after 6 months
<jthan> Wireless was a dirty <choice word> no matter how you look at it
<jthan> Lol. 6 months of compiling, maybe.
<jthan> probably a year til it was usable.
<mikedep333> jthan, I hate how apple uses the boradcom wi-fi
<jthan> Ugh. tell me about it.
<jthan> jedijf: I learned more using Gentoo than I ever did using Ubuntu, so I can't say much.
<mikedep333> although their 1st party driver supports newer chips like mine fairly well
<jedijf> jthan: true
<jthan> If  bts3685|1ps would ever show his face... I owe him countless hours too
<jedijf> or, more to the point, you learned more trying to use Gentoo than /suing/ Ubuntu
<mikedep333> my dell d500 from 2003 (pentium-m 1.3 ghz) had an old 802.11g broadcom
<mikedep333> it was terrible
<jthan> Lol.  On my Desktop Gentoo was very successful.
<mikedep333> it also overheated on my bed
<jthan> Lol. Yeah. I honestly would never buy a computer with broadcom wireless if I knew I was going to put linux on it at this point.
<jthan> I'd go for atheros or something DEFINITELY supported.
<mikedep333> jthan, linux would be a lot more successful iff everyone used desktops
<jedijf> broadcom support ahs improved greatly
<jedijf> has
<jthan> Sadly, you're right.
<jedijf> for a long while now
<mikedep333> jthan, my netbook has intel w-fi, so hurray
<jthan> We had a guy (kid?) in here once that couldn't get his intel wireless working to save any of our lives
<jthan> I don't think I ever used it
<mikedep333> jthan, I've heard of some problems, but with the low bitrate aside, my intel wi-fi has always worked out of the box with ubuntu
<pleia2> I fought with a new intel card (had to go with a 2.6.32 kernel) and a rektek last week
<mikedep333> even on the live CD
<pleia2> and neither were wifi :(
<pleia2> s/rektek/realtek
<jthan> pleia2: that makes me sad
<jedijf> pleia2: you have no luck with any nics
<jedijf> wired or wireless
<pleia2> it's true
<pleia2> I am not meant to be online
<jthan> that's why you got a smart phone w/ SSH
<mikedep333> jthan, and a physical keyboard preferably
<pleia2> I'm on a train tethering through my phone right now
<pleia2> the broadcom on my netbook works fine, not touching it
<pleia2> 8.04 is lovely
<pleia2> :P
<jedijf> another ubu event
<mikedep333> pleia2, wow
<pleia2> nah, going to ikea tonight
<jthan> I LOVE Hardy. Still use it on my home server
<pleia2> meeting mjoseph for dinner, then ikea!
<jthan> Get me some meatballs
<jedijf> ikea has meatballs
<pleia2> haha
<jthan> jedijf: the best
<pleia2> they are pretty tastey
<jedijf> yes i know, saying no need for dinner first
<pleia2> I am eating dinner at the goog
<jedijf> and dingleberry sauce (or something)
<pleia2> it's good (and free)
<jthan> What can you get there?
<pleia2> lots of things
<jedijf> google burgers and adnriod fries
<jthan> Would I have been better off asking what you can't get?
<pleia2> indian, chinese, mexican, american, italian, and then some specials
<pleia2> they have other campus restaurants too, but guests cant go to those
<jthan> Still sounds fun.
<pleia2> it's more fun when it's not dark and we can go outside and play
<pleia2> see the dinosaur and the android
<jedijf> pleia2: while you're there ask them why i didn't get a cr-48 please
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I didn't get one either
<jthan> Me neither :-(
<pleia2> I did get to play with one at an ubuntu hour last week though
<jthan> Google probably knows I'm not 18 though. :-P
<pleia2> they are pretty slick
<jedijf> i really thought they would be interested in me testing them in a distribution business; i should have sent a video
<pleia2> google knows everything
<jthan> I know.
<jedijf> cr-48'ing at 60 mph
<pleia2> hehe
<jthan> "this is the yoda van. I irc from the road. Say hi to pleia2 and others."
<jedijf> xactly
<mikedep333> back
<ChinnoDog> this is probably a dumb question, but: I was remotely attached to my desktop when I was at work using nx. How do I attach to my session, which is still running, from my desktop now?
<ChinnoDog> When I log into my desktop from my console I get a new session instead of the one I was running remotely
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i don't use nx; but i will install and play with to assist you later tonight maybe- i like these challenges
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoDog: I don't think it is a question specific to nx since it is just a proxied X session. So, the real question is: If open an X session remotely, how do I open that X session when I am sitting at the console?
<ChinnoDog> doh
<ChinnoDog> jedijf:
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<ChinnoDog> I didn't mean to talk to myself
<ChinnoDog> I installed xubuntu onto a celery 466 with 128mb of RAM last night. The result was pretty horriffic.  I guess puppy is the only thing that will run on it now.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: iirc that gets tricky with Xauth and magic cookies and stuffage---that's why i want to play...to remember...and talking to yourself is fine!
<mikedep333> jedijf, I like NX a lot, however I just found out that teamviewer has a linux version.
<mikedep333> teamviewer is awesome on windows at least
<mikedep333> it's free for non-commercial use
<mikedep333> and they handle connect you to hosts, working around firewalls/port-forwarding
<mikedep333> oh, ChinnoDog , you have to "disconnect" from your old session, rather than closing the session.
<mikedep333> then you should be able to resume the session
<mikedep333> this works on the proprietary NX free edition
<mikedep333> the two open source versions of NX tend to have trouble with this
<mikedep333> https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> no maverick packages for the "FreeNX Stable PPA", which has both FOSS NX servers, neatx & freenx
<ChinnoDog> mikedep333: I am using the proprietary one. I did not close my previous session. I lost my connection to it just before I went home yesterday. When I got home I logged into my desktop and saw I was still logged in remotely and all my apps were running, but I had no way to open my remote session.
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, hmm, I thought you would be able to resume it if you lose the connection
<ChinnoDog> I resumed the remote session from work today, but that doesn't help me open the remote session from the console at home.
<mikedep333> typically it gives you a menu to chose to resume a session or start a new one
<mikedep333> oh
<mikedep333> you mean you hvae a remote session
<mikedep333> and you want to access it from the local machine
<ChinnoDog> yes
<mikedep333> I always wished I could do that ;)
<mikedep333> maybe you can do a loopback connection
<ChinnoDog> lol. You want me to connect to my remote session using NX on the local machine?? that is silly
<mikedep333> I really like how windows XP/2003 and later let you seemlessly switch between a session being local or remote (over RDP)
<mikedep333> I think that while windows has enough integration between local and remote GDI, linux does not have integration like that for X
<mikedep333> but hopefully I'm wrong!
<ChinnoDog> You can remotely access a linux box at a much more granular level. You can select individual GUI applications to run remotely. I simply don't know how to switch to my remote session from the workstation's console. The console sets up windows for whatever session I would like to connect to, remote or local.
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, yeah, I've done remote X or individual apps
<mikedep333> my friend showed my GNU screen, which is awesome and I need to learn
<jedijf> mikedep333: nothing to learn; just use; everyone gets nested screens in the beginning; that'spart of the learning process; once you get past that, you will be goodto go
<jedijf> i even think now it scolds/warns you...something like, 'do you really want to start a screen inside a screen (dumbass implied)?
<waltman> A friend of mine uses nested screens all the time.  He just uses a different escape key for his "inner screens".
<ChinnoDog> Why would you do that?
<ChinnoDog> Don't all screens appear in the screen list no matter what level you are at?
<ChinnoDog> If you had 10,000 screens to manage then using multiple levels would not make it any easier, right?
<ChinnoDog> Using a naming convention to identify them seems more prudent.
<jedijf> yeah, well i kinda failed at that too, i name my screen irssi, then 'create' extra screens (which aren't irssi) so the naming convention is kinda fake/false
 * ssweeny usually has at least 10 screen sessions open at work and has to name them all to keep them straight
<jedijf> engineers are more orderly than breadman
<JonathanD> What about bread engineers.
<jedijf> There is a screen on: 3986.irssi	(12/30/2010 01:14:53 PM)	(Attached)
<jedijf> that holds irssi, pacs_bot and an empty terminal
<jedijf> ssweeny: not naming 10 sessions would be a fun day...connect ...no not that one...rd...and so on
<ssweeny> oh yeah
<jedijf> an exercise in linux process naming convention
<ChinnoDog> screen -dr world_domination
<jedijf> every once in a while i hear mention of a new screen software...but i ignore it
<jedijf> new is not always better
<ChinnoDog> Re: logging in a remote session locally, I think this problem arises because the DISPLAY variable is checked at app launch time. I don't know that there is any way to ever change $DISPLAY while it is running. xpra may help me though.
<jedijf> the power of X windows is humbling
<ChinnoDog> oh wow
<ChinnoDog> xpra++
<ChinnoDog> Where is PennBot?? I was going to imbue him with knowledge.
<pleia2> I told andrew he could bring him back (I killed him last year for eating the server)
<pleia2> it just goes crazy sometimes
<jedijf> The idea for Xpra was inspired after the original author's experience of attempting to use various NX technology based setups
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ^^^ see, eventually you can be first fail and then /create/ something
<jedijf> thankfully though, others have failed before us, then we just have to find them :D
<ChinnoDog> luckily, I did
<ChinnoDog> I will have to post a howto blog on seamless low bandwidth remote access
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: nah, not really...these things usually end up as awesome learning quests....then it's just the retention that fails
<jedijf> blogs are good to remember stuff..
<jedijf> my hero is pleia2 ^^^^
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: eating the server is punishable by death? Surely you could have just grounded him.
<ChinnoDog> Why does Ubuntu require 1gb of memory?
<ChinnoDog> I'm currently using 529.2MB on this workstation, which was rebooted a little while ago
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-06
<ChinnoDog> The top 5 offenders in descendind order is chrome, Xorg, gwibber-service, tomboy, and ubuntuone-syncd
<ChinnoDog> chrime is using 107mb, which is a lot considering I only have one tab open. I don't know how much FF would use. and, 40.8mb is a pretty obscene amount for gwibber-service to be using. 39.9mb is an awful lot for tomboy as well.
<ChinnoDog> s/chrime/chrome
<jthan> ChinnoDog: kill em :-P
<pleia2> that's how much modern operating systems use
<pleia2> gnome itself is pretty heavy
<jthan> ChinnoDog: how much does your windows install use when you boot it? MOre than 529 I bet.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: 107mb is nothing these days
<jedijf> memory usage is a little misleading...sort of ..check this out http://www.linfo.org/free.html
<waltman> ChinnoDog: also that 129mb is probably virtual, not real memory
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I used this to get memory usage: http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<ChinnoDog> Still, I hesitate to install Ubuntu onto this computer with only 640mb of memory
<jthan> xubuntu?
<jthan> Debian?
<ChinnoDog> I'm installing xubuntu on it now. I really wanted to put Ubuntu on it because the person receiving the workstation has probably never used it before, but I don't want it to cave under the [memory] pressure
<pleia2> I have 10.04 on p3 my laptop with 384M ram, it does ok but mostly I just use debian on it, policy-wise the systems we deploy at schools we won't do under p4 w/ 512, and really prefer 1G (we're upgrading a whole lab to 1G this month)
<ChinnoDog> So, you think 10.10 would be ok with 640mb?
<jedijf> whose it for?
<ChinnoDog> I think the Ubuntu experience is better, but only if it isn't slow as molasses
<pleia2> it depends on what you're doing
<ChinnoDog> a girl that needs a computer
<jedijf> what kind of user
<jedijf> internet only
<ChinnoDog> Well that is why I brought up the question.... what is in Ubuntu that is going to require you to have 1gb of memory?
<pleia2> flash
<jedijf> nothing
<jedijf> err that
<jthan> yeah flash tends to suck.
<ChinnoDog> flash is going to eat memory?
<jthan> Flash and linux still makes me upset.
<pleia2> it's pretty much the only thing that runs like crap on my mini9
<jedijf> my van p3 doesn't have much memory ..i use ephiphany cause anything else sucked
<pleia2> chrome, open office, gimp - all good!
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: so, you would just do it? I trust your advice on this one because I don't have enough experience installing Ubuntu on diverse hardware.
<pleia2> try to play a youtube video? boo
<pleia2> I'd upgrade it to 1G, ram is cheap, you've got places like freegeek near you to snag it if you don't want to go online
<pleia2> we're getting all the ram for our labs pretty much for free at this point
<jedijf> one of my dells in the office runs good with 1gig and a p4 celery
<jthan> ChinnoDog: Hell - I have SO Much memory sitting in anti-static boxes in my attic. What kind do you need :-P
<jthan> jedijf: I have a 768MB w/ Celeron that runs decent. most times I don't run a gui though.
<jedijf> yeah, i know good is sooo subjective
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: upgrading is not an option. I've filled the slots, and 133Mhz DIMMs are not that easy to find anymore
<jedijf> if it's really an issue, put lupup on and blow her away
<ChinnoDog> In any case, I do not wish to sink money into this thing
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: throw lupup on it and try it yourself
<pleia2> well, as I said, we put out ones that run on 512M and it's ok, they just can't load up lots of stuff at once (do people do that?)
<jthan> lol
<jthan> says the girl with 900 workspaces
<pleia2> only 16
<pleia2> and 2 are unused right now!
<jthan> What do you /do/ on each of them?
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 doesn't count as an end user
<jthan> I want a report with what's running on each.
<jthan> Because I don't know what to do with 4 or 5 let alone 16
<ChinnoDog> ok, I'll install regular Ubuntu. restarting install now
<pleia2> 1: vuze & thunderbird; 2: gimp & fspot 3: virtual machine manager & invoices; 4: irssi and work email; 5: firefox and password safe; 6: mplayer & alsamixer; 7: thunar; 8: blank
<jthan> I didn't know anyone used vuze
<pleia2> 9-15 terminals w/ ssh into work servers
<pleia2> 16 is blank
<pleia2> heh, I said firefox, I meant chrome
<jthan> You wish it was firefox :-P
<pleia2> if firefox wasn't so slow I'd use it!
<jthan> Yeahh I know that feeling. I've been using Opera on my Mac :-/
<jthan>  That makes me feel really dirty
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/puppylinux/puppy-5.1.1/release-Lucid-511.htm
<ChinnoDog> jthan: why wouldn't you install chrome on Mac?
<jedijf> that's what you want ^^^
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: no puppy for new users!
<jthan> Why? Because I don't like it.
<pleia2> jthan: what do all the cool kids use for torrents?
<ChinnoDog> especially since I've never used it, I can't help her.
<pleia2> I used the super basic curses client for a while but then it broke
<ChinnoDog> jthan == cool kid?
<pleia2> rtorrent is annoying
<jthan> pleia2: I use Transmission and on my server I run torrentflux
<ChinnoDog> There is an Android app that will remote control transmission I think
<jthan> I'm excited for AT&T getting the Motorola Atrix
<pleia2> neat, there is transmission-cli too, maybe that doesn't suck
<jthan> I used that once, I dont' remember if I liked it.
<jthan> You don't like transmission?
<jthan> It's simple and gets the job done
<pleia2> never used it
<jthan> Well you should try it.
<pleia2> when I was installing it pulled in -cli too
<ChinnoDog> I've used transmission-cli. It wasn't bad.
<ChinnoDog> I downloaded something or other on my vps when I was in Australia in Feb using transmission-cli.
<ChinnoDog> That was so that I could download it to my laptop from my VPS.
<jthan> I think Linode should let you torrent anything... :-P
<jthan> I kid
<pleia2> apt shouldn't offer to restart gdm with a default of "yes"
<pleia2> also, I shouldn't mindlessly hit enter to restart services
<pleia2> (see where I'm going?)
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> I am the best sysadmin ever
<jthan> I believe it.
<jthan> Do you know where bts has been?
<jthan> I miss that guy :-(
<pleia2> nope
<jthan> Guys lets have a meeting there's like 4 of us here
<ChinnoDog> You rescheduled it for Thursdays
<jthan> I know.
<jthan> But that was my night off at my old job
<jthan> now I have a new schedule with my new job
<jthan> SOo... :-P
<ChinnoDog> meeting tomorrow. :-p
<ChinnoDog> Ima go play xbox
<jthan> Well I'll be at work
<jthan> Lol
<mikedep333> andrew, you still need the 12V 1A adapter?
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, Lubuntu is pretty nice too for low memory
<mikedep333> it's liter than xubuntu
<mikedep333> although I routinely see fresh installs of Ubuntu using up 250-300MB of ram or so on startup
<mikedep333> *typically see
<mikedep333> sometimes as low as 200MB or so
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, also, don't forget about midori!
<mikedep333> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_(web_browser)
<mikedep333> it's lite and has great web standard support (and therefore website compatibility)
<mikedep333> http://lubuntu.net/
<mikedep333> Lubuntu being based on LXDE (lightweight x11 desktop environment). It's early in development but still a very good option if you want to go liter than xubuntu.
<mikedep333> #lubuntu is a pretty good channel
<andrew> mikedep333: Yes
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> FACON TO THE SINNERS!
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333as low as 200MB? thats awful
<MutantTurkey> my full gnome starts up at like 120
<MutantTurkey> and i'm using tons of bloatwarez
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: i mean seriously, thats a joke. and yet midori has taking a few strides (check out luakit i hear its quite nice) but it still stuck behind the webkitgtk port so basically we're waiting on the webkit2 API to build :|
<MutantTurkey> my two cents before heading off to bed
<BeckySanderlin`x> First custom firmware for hacked PS3 is created. And so it begins..http://bit.ly/h73D1B
<BeckySanderlin`x> Someone tell me of a good password manager for Chrome on linux? Like Opera's Wand or Firefox  Secure Login Extension
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: what does manging passwords have to do with web browsers?
<ChinnoDog> managing
<BeckySanderlin`x> 1. I have a gmail account. Now in Firefox, an extension called WebMail Notifier automatically logs me into google.
<BeckySanderlin`x> 2. I belong to several forums. Using SecureLogin or Opera Wand allows me to just go to the webpage and it auto logs me into the page from the saved password information.
<andrew> LastPass
<BeckySanderlin`x> now i really dont understand your quesition, but tahts what im trying to do in Chrome.
<BeckySanderlin`x> and thats what i dont want andrew
<BeckySanderlin`x> Opera Wand is local, as is Firefox's Manager
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: Do those password managers let you get the password back out of them if you forget what they are?
<BeckySanderlin`x> Last Pass is onine
<BeckySanderlin`x> online*..
<jedijf> just trust
<BeckySanderlin`x> yes ChinnoDog, thers a method that can be used
<BeckySanderlin`x> since they are local
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: They only have an encrypted copy of your information, you are the only one who holds the key
<BeckySanderlin`x> and really thats the only method i can find
<BeckySanderlin`x> and its disheartening
<BeckySanderlin`x> X Marks got bought up by LastPass last month..
<BeckySanderlin`x> so they will be x-fering xmarks into a new system
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: http://www.google.com/search?q=site:lifehacker.com+hive+five+password+management
<ChinnoDog> What is the down side of LastPass? I am looking at the extension page.
<BeckySanderlin`x> andrew: w/ that page..
<BeckySanderlin`x> its 1 for windows
<BeckySanderlin`x> 1 for Mac Os X
<BeckySanderlin`x> and 1 specifically for Firefox
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: for Keepass? Perhaps that's why I didn't choose to use that one
<BeckySanderlin`x> i need something that is cross-platform and cross-browsers
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: That's why I'm using LastPass
<BeckySanderlin`x> yah.
<BeckySanderlin`x> ...
<BeckySanderlin`x> ok
<BeckySanderlin`x> thanks
<andrew> ChinnoDog: I haven't found many downsides to LastPass
<BeckySanderlin`x> ChinnoDog: theres no downside that ive researched as of yet because i just got to the documentation of LastPass. Whats disheartening to me is there is only ONE avenue, and its Lastpass. There used to be several but its now a monoply
<andrew> what do you mean by one avenue?
<andrew> meh
<andrew> how is it a monoply?
<ChinnoDog> Do we trust LastPass with social security numbers?
<andrew> what do you mean by one avenue?
<andrew> how is it a monoply?
<andrew> I haven't given it mine, but I enter it online so infrequently (and I know mine by heart) that I don't bother having anythign remember it
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: how's that desktop run? - this lappy (van) 700 mhz 256 ram is ok
<jedijf> 9.04
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Which one? The first one with celery 466 and 128mb RAM couldn't even run xubuntu 10.10. The one I set up last night is an Athlon 1.1 with 640mb and it runs ok with Ubuntu 10.10
<BeckySanderlin`x> ok. so andrew, you are using LastPass? Can you setup a key stroke to open a website/ login ?
<andrew> Yes; Haven't tried, but I think it's fairly simple to do something like that
<BeckySanderlin`x> say wanted to enter Hulu.com. W/ last pass can i press ctrl + shit + L and it automatically sign me in?
<BeckySanderlin`x> hmm.
<BeckySanderlin`x> ok i think i'll try it..
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and FACON to the no believers!
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: the 466 do alt install cli only then add up
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Why will that make it better? Won't the same apps be running when I am done?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: no, cli is like 400 megs , no x - you add what you want..like lxde or xfce - make it special
<jedijf> but alt cli gives you desktop kernel, not server kernel like server install
<jedijf> http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2009/06/thinkpad-a21m-jaunty-window-managersdes.html
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: but to configure a full environment for a new user I would end up installing the same stuff anyway...
<ChinnoDog> I kept the system since I couldn't give it away, but I doubt I will use it. idk if I will toss it or give it a special purpose.
<ChinnoDog> It has an AT motherboard. When you plug it in the fan spins up even when the PC isn't turned on.
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<lamalex> got new glasses
<lamalex> lookin sharp
<ChinnoDog> Cool. What is the style these days?
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: You didn't update your FB pic. Don't you need to promote your new image?
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, the style is to not care about facebook
<BeckySanderlin`x> pfft.. everyone cares about facebook
<BeckySanderlin`x> you have to act like you dont care
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, new glasses -> http://imgur.com/FD9oN
<lamalex> jthan, bike I'm building is in the background of that pic
<ChinnoDog> I see. Big glasses are in. I don't get fashion. I should get new glasses; I have not had new ones in awhile.
 * ssweeny switched to two monacles
<pleia2> lol
<andrew> http://i.imgur.com/Pty0j.png
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-07
<ChinnoDog> Hey, it is 19 minutes past meeting time
<jthan> Okay
<jthan> well
<jthan> better late than never!
<ChinnoDog> yes
<ChinnoDog> we haz meeting!
<jthan> SO Meeting:
<ChinnoDog> No events or anything lately
<jthan> Nope.
<ChinnoDog> We should have one of those
<jthan> Let's plan one?
<jthan> Spring.
<jedijf> motion to close
<ChinnoDog> hey
<ChinnoDog> But we just got started!
<jthan> But there's nothing to meet about
<jthan> haha
<jedijf> motion to not start
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> next release party isn't for... awhile. What else can we do?
<jedijf> lebanon installfest
<jthan> ALLENTOWN/BETHLEHEM/EASTON installfest
<ChinnoDog> You want to come to Lebanon?
<jthan> Everyone near me is UBUNTU ILLTERATE
<jedijf> no
<jthan> Help spread the word.
<jedijf> i don't care about anything..i am going to shmoo
<jedijf> \o/
<ChinnoDog> Me and freelancer319 are the only ones near Lebanon, and he isn't here to represent himself.
<jedijf> maybe he needs an install so he can be here
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> You can be the one to let him know he should install Ubuntu some time.
<jedijf> np
<jedijf> life gets in the way...he has the kidz and all that
<jedijf> like kejava
<ChinnoDog> What other kinds of events can we plan?
<jthan> I miss kevin :-(
<jthan> Such a good guy
<ChinnoDog> Where did he go?
<jedijf> family zone
<jthan> Yeah. Two kids.. a wife
<jedijf> it's like hell with children
<ChinnoDog> I would ask PennBot about his whereabouts but PennBot is sick this week.
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ has lots of upcoming events for other teams, inspiration
<jedijf> shouldn't you be eating clearance sushi or something
<ChinnoDog> some of these are evenin English
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> actually...i really like the idea of the Ubuntu hours that someone on the west coast has been doing
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu UK is going to watch Rugby and drink beer. That sounds fun. :(
<jedijf> and have been thinking to incorporate them in my business/social life
<ChinnoDog> What happens at Ubuntu hour?
<jedijf> dude, you are so uptight
<jedijf> hang out for an hour
<jedijf> talk about ubuntu - the weather - the ales
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I've met everyone here, so that might be an ok idea, but what about someone new? Why would they want to hang out with us? :-p
<jedijf> each other
<ChinnoDog> s/everyone/most regulars
<jedijf> well obviously, before we met, we had never met....so what made that first time happen?
<ChinnoDog> So they can be noobs together?  haha. This is the dissapointment of open source in my world. Events are more about the people having them than about the event itself.
<ChinnoDog> idk. What was the first event I went to?
<jedijf> events, real events, are tough as heck...need a crew...crew can only be established after little meetings to determine common goals
<jthan> ChinnoDog: I'd come to ubu hour
<jedijf> see
<jthan> And you haven't met me
<rmg51> everyone to jedijf's for a party :-D
<ChinnoDog> What are our common goals then?
<jedijf> determine that after meeting
<jthan> To make you show up somewhere that I am
<ChinnoDog> Partying is obviously a common goal since release parties are regularly attended most of the time.
<rmg51> trying to get together
<jthan> Since you skipped geeknic
<ChinnoDog> :-p
 * jthan isn't kidding
<jthan> :-P
<jedijf> i say ubu hours are easy - events need 3 or more to pull off
<ChinnoDog> What other common goals are there besides staring at each other across glasses of beer and plates of oreo cake?
<jthan> Talk about stuff
<rmg51> bring stuffed toys and talk about them
<jedijf> you know if we did ubu hours, i think stuff would grow out of them
<jthan> Me too
<ChinnoDog> Things like "lets hang out more". But, what can we do that is Ubuntu related?
<rmg51> it might make it easier to plan other events
<jedijf> the chef at drakes, just told me his ubu disk won't work anymore...so i have to drop off another; when was the last drakes event?
<jthan> UBUNTU HOUR has UBUNTU in its name
<jedijf> so wherever we have gone, for whatever reason, we have always attracted the interest of outsiders
<jedijf> the manager at manayunk diner wants me to make a laptop for his grandson...etc
<rmg51> last Drakes was 11/2/08
<ChinnoDog> I like Manayunk diner.
<jedijf> random patrons at drakes wondering what the heck we were doing there...etc
<ChinnoDog> I think I was only at Drakes that once when ssweeny came for the release party.
<ChinnoDog> (That was Drakes, right?)
<jedijf> the only bad thing about manayunk was we lose that 'hey, what's going over there' factor
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: yes
<rmg51> and now with the enclosure there is more room
<ChinnoDog> but what about the "hey, whats going on up there" factor?
<jedijf> yeah, that's nice
<ChinnoDog> enclosure?
<jedijf> patio enclosure and awesome tiki torches and flat screen at drakes
<rmg51> the outside is now under glass
<jedijf> tiki spring summer'ish
<jedijf> thanks to that car that hit the wall
<jedijf> did the same at kitchen bar, too
<ChinnoDog> A car hit the wall?
<jedijf> yeah - took it down
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: when will you be in town next?
<pleia2> don't know
<jedijf> there we go...depend on the person 3000 miles away, for our events
<ChinnoDog> Not depending, but seeing if there are convenient dates
<ChinnoDog> Where is lamalex? I was going to ask him too.
<jedijf> if we have enough of them i'm sure some will be convenient
<jedijf> heck, bts was back and we didn't do dick....before i knew it, he was back in louisiana
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|1ps: are you ever coming back?
<ChinnoDog> oh
<jthan> No :-(
<jedijf> see above
<ChinnoDog> When was that?
<jthan> He's not even on IRC ever
<jedijf> before xmas
<rmg51> jedijf: and I have an Ubuntu Hour at every PACS meeting
<jedijf> or 3
<jedijf> he was like a ninja, i couldn't even get to buy him mozzarella sticks
<rmg51> I'm talking about the time in the Cafe
<ChinnoDog> How many people do we need to get the space at Manayunk?
<jedijf> one who eats 200 or 250 worth of food-can't remember
<ChinnoDog> So, jthan?
<jthan> What about me?
<ChinnoDog> You are responsible for eating all the food.
<jthan> umm.
<pleia2> don't worry, ChinnoDog is paying
<ChinnoDog> I saw that one coming.
<ChinnoDog> Do you think we would be loud and obnoxious if we played games up there?
<ChinnoDog> "you" refers to anyone that is awake
<ChinnoDog> sry
<rmg51> or get kicked out
<jedijf> we could do whatever up there
<ChinnoDog> We don't want to get kicked out!
<ChinnoDog> But, we could plan to play some games.
<jthan> Lol
<jedijf> april will be here soon enough, so manayunk diner release party
<ChinnoDog> Preferably something that will go easy on all those innocent unsuspecting craptops.
<ChinnoDog> That is in 5 months
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: is game mc
<jedijf> say 3
<jedijf> its jan
<jedijf> calendar challenged?
<ChinnoDog> apparently. lol. Ok, 3.5 months!
<jedijf> price is right rules...i win
<ChinnoDog> Any interest in something before then?
<jedijf> i have con end of jan...feb is short...march is one month before
<jedijf> maybe an ubu hour or two
<jedijf> i am thinking one in jersey, and one in springfield pa
<rmg51> which Springfield?
<jedijf> delco
<ChinnoDog> The problem with meetings close to Philly is that it is difficult for people to attend that don't live in Philly.
<jedijf> springfield diner, baltimore pike
<jedijf> and thorwback's bar and grill delran,nj
<jedijf> throwback's
<ChinnoDog> For maximum exposure jthan's neighborhood is actually good because it is only 90 minutes from Harrisburg since it is straight up 78.
<jedijf> well you guys do soemthing
<jedijf> we do cover different demographics
<jedijf> and honestly, we love you and all, but we have the population
<ChinnoDog> You need to start delivering bread to more of PA. :-)
 * ChinnoDog would like to order an oreo cake for his office in Lebanon
<jedijf> i go to pottstown now, how close is that?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Is northwest Philly too far away from you? I don't know where you are traveling from exactly or what the logistics are.
<ChinnoDog> Pottstown is less than an hour from here
<ChinnoDog> that is very doable
<jedijf> i grew up in nw philly
<jedijf> we used to do weekly meeting in germantown, that's nw philly
<jedijf> andrew came to an event in nw philly
<jedijf> weekly changed to monthly, then they moved, and it changed to nonely
<ChinnoDog> google says Germantown is east o fScranton
<jedijf> google is wrong
<rmg51> sounds about right
<ChinnoDog> Pottstown is a good location for me if it is for everyone else
<ChinnoDog> but, idk where we would go
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: ideas?
<ChinnoDog> since you lived there...
<jedijf> germantown is a neighborhood in philly - near mt airy and chestnut hill
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: Germantown, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
<jedijf> i grew up in west oak lane----nw philadelphia
<ChinnoDog> Pottstown will save jthan some gas
<pleia2> pottstown is not beautiful, but there is a diner with wifi on 724
<jedijf> i have to see them anyway
<jedijf> is that the pottstown diner?
<pleia2> nah, pottstown diner is in pottstown proper, this is more like kenilworth (other side of the river)
<rmg51> KOP?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: want to scope it out for us?
<jedijf> i just checked....we could do zoto's too
<ChinnoDog> rmg51: do you have a place in mind?
<rmg51> no
<jedijf> that's close to jthan ...
<rmg51> just put it out there
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and FACON FOR THE HEATHENS!
<ChinnoDog> KoP wouldn't be bad. Zoto's is ok but 90 min from here.  Its... up there.
<jedijf> we could do zombie or limerick
<jedijf> zombie is collegeville, same guy opeing springfield
<jthan> geez.
<pleia2> limerick has better noms
<ChinnoDog> noms++
 * SamuraiAlba is using Puppy Linux
<SamuraiAlba> hihi!
<ChinnoDog> hi SamuraiAlba. We were discussing possible locations for an event.
<SamuraiAlba> Sicklerville, NJ?
<jedijf> winslow family restaurant
<jedijf> geets
<jedijf> peters
<jedijf> whitman diner
<SamuraiAlba> Peters :)
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: make this easy on us?  (ok, me?)  Keep it further west rather than east?
 * SamuraiAlba noms the raviolis
 * ChinnoDog votes for Pottstown or KoP neighborhoods
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: are you lebanon - what happened to denver
<ChinnoDog> I live in Denver
<ChinnoDog> I work in Lebanon
<jthan> I don't live near any of you
<ChinnoDog> You aren't that far, jthan
<ChinnoDog> It will take you less time to get to any of these locations than it will take me.
<jthan> heh
<andrew> exactly, it's not like I wasn't in your area yesterday or anything
<jedijf> what is doe called now
<jedijf> is doe mtn still there
<jedijf> we could have a ski event
<jthan> andrew: you were way north of me
<jthan> jedijf: that doesn't sound very inclusive
<andrew> jedijf: Bear Creek
<jthan> not "way north" but.. definitely north
<andrew> jthan: You should have joined us skiing
<jthan> "us?"
<jthan> I wasn't invited.
<jedijf> i used to night ski at doe
<jedijf> short ride
<ChinnoDog> I have never skiied but that could be fun.
<ChinnoDog> +1 for skiing
<jthan> lol
<jthan> as he falls and breaks his face
<jthan> "fun!"
<jedijf> dpkg --configure -a will fix his face
<jedijf> have to incorporate linux into event
<andrew> jedijf: So go to Blue and hack their RFID system
<andrew> I mean...
<ChinnoDog> skiing while using ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> Skiing while chatting on IRC!
<jedijf> andrew: what is rfid
<andrew> skibuntu
<SamuraiAlba> Skibuntu?
<jedijf> the lift tickets?
<andrew> jedijf: yes
<jthan> clever.
<jedijf> cool, and not cool
<andrew> lift tickets are all rfid, they are tracking you
<jedijf> we used to (stupidly) hit the closed trails at night---now we'd be busted
<SamuraiAlba> Puppy is nice, Jedijf
<andrew> I was able to see a full list of every scan (aka, lift ride) I took yesterday just by asking
<SamuraiAlba> Instaload of apps when all is in ram
<andrew> jedijf: they only scan at the base of the lifts
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: you are correct - ChinnoDog should have tried
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: you did a 5? lupup correct?
<ChinnoDog> You were missing the point. The system was for a noob and I wanted her to have an Ubuntu flavor or I couldn't support her.
<jedijf> win98
<ChinnoDog> Anyway, this meeting has fizzled, so I am declaring it over. I am interested in skiing or and event in Pottstown / KoP though.
<jedijf> ubuntu hours are my goal - easy - portable - doable - inclusive
<ChinnoDog> haha. Win95 would have run well on it.  There probably aren't any viruses left on the net to infect it.
<andrew> KoP_event++
<andrew> skibuntu_outing++
<ChinnoDog> If we are going to KoP we need a place
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you have occasion to go to KoP in your travels?
<jedijf> yes, of course
<MutantTurkey> KoP has that mall
<jedijf> that whole area
<ChinnoDog> suggestions for venue?
<jedijf> mortons
<jedijf> ruth's chris
<pleia2> Fox and Hound
<jedijf> i was thinking steak
<jedijf> :)
<ChinnoDog> Keep it affordable...
<pleia2> hehe
<ChinnoDog> Unless you are paying
<jedijf> pleia2's right...or chammps or bahama breeze
<ChinnoDog> In which case, I'll have a steak too.
<jedijf> omg
<jedijf> omg
<jedijf> GINOS
<jthan> What is Ginos?
<jedijf> giant Ubuntu hour
<jthan> burgers and chicken?
<jedijf> ginos is an old hamburger chain, that is attempting a comeback
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> nostalgia
<jthan> hmm.
<jthan> Find me a hardees and lets go there
<jthan> <3 that stuff
<pleia2> all they talk about in #plug anymore is ginos
<andrew> yuck
<ChinnoDog> andrew: yuck to ginos or to hardees?
<jthan> "both"
<jedijf> is that a hardees on the south side of 309 a little south of q-town where the speed limit drops?
<andrew> ginos could be better
<andrew> and i haven't been to hardees in years
<jthan> jedijf: dude... that was like before I was born!
<jthan> there is only one or two in PA now
<jthan> One is on Paxton St. in Harrisburg
<jthan> The other is also way out west
<jthan> or maybe there's only one.
<jedijf> wow, i am old
<jedijf> but i remember my food spots
<ChinnoDog> Any more the only time I ever go to Hardees is when there is one at a turnpike plaza and I am ready to eat my arm off.
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> turnpike is not whatever it's called
<jedijf> turnpike is fake everything
<jedijf> roy rogers nathans
<jedijf> marriott bs
<ChinnoDog> Roy Rogers too, but I remember going to those before they were confined to turnpike plazas
<jthan> Ew. Roy rogers and nathans are both gross
<andrew> jedijf: The money turnpike food demands is anything but fake
<jedijf> jthan: they are not---the rest stop incarnations are
<jthan> jedijf: all I have to base my opinion off of
<jedijf> there is a legit roy's on route 9 in beachwood - *baingin'*
<jedijf> bangin
<MutantTurkey> here you go sir, that one hamburger will be $7
<rmg51> HOJOs
<andrew> MutantTurkey: that's what you'll get at ginos
<jthan> OKAY who likes Five Guys?
<MutantTurkey> jthan: walked by there today
<MutantTurkey> i was tempted, but out of money
<pleia2> jthan: meeee
<jthan> pleia2: THANK YOU!
<MutantTurkey>  I hear it is excellent
<andrew> me too
<jthan> I think so.
<jedijf> andrew: i did a johnnies in delaware on 202 - had a delaware destroyer - it was pretty good
<andrew> johnnies?
<jedijf> 2 dogs - mac n cheese - onions on steak roll
<MutantTurkey> Lee's Hoagies is a pretty good place, bit expensive
<jthan> There is a food truck that resides on drexels campus.. Offers a sandwich called "Jimmy's Sister"
<jthan> It's like.. a steak roll with fries, chicken fingers, mozz sticks, cheese... some other stuff... all on the bun
<jedijf> had them both
<jthan> Is the other one just called "jimmy?"
<pleia2> oh no, don't talk about hoagies :(
<MutantTurkey> jthan: wheres that at?
<jedijf> the sandwich and the sister
 * pleia2 diiiies
<jthan> jedijf: you like?
<MutantTurkey> lets talk about Za instead!
<pleia2> I am going to come visit and eat all your turkey hoagies
<andrew> jedijf: Have you been to Jimmy John's Pip'n Hot yet?
<jthan> Noo. Not talking about Za
<andrew> za... reason?
<jedijf> andrew: no
<MutantTurkey> no za :[
<jedijf> andrew: what about mac kenzies? that'd be a good ubu hour spot
<andrew> jedijf: agreed
<jedijf> we could do the deck at longwood in the spring too
<ChinnoDog> It isn't spring
<jthan> Not yet
<andrew> jedijf: Closest (to most people) McKenzie's is in Malvern
<andrew> (Which is no problem for me...)
<jedijf> that upscale diner in malvern is nice
<jedijf> classic
<jedijf> too small though
<jedijf> we could do paoli diner
<jthan> ugh
<pleia2> McKenzie's, yummers!!
<jthan> come on
<jthan> move up toward hatfield/lansdale
<pleia2> they have teh nom beers <3
<andrew> jedijf: which upscale diner? "classic dinner"?
<andrew> or some other?
<jedijf> classic diner
<jedijf> across from the old happy days
<andrew> jedijf: That's next door to my barber
<jedijf> near a boat store iirc
<andrew> wait
<andrew> hrm
<jedijf> across from the staples
<andrew> yep, that's the one, right next door to my barber
<andrew> and across the street from PCage
<MutantTurkey> Red Lion Diner ftw.
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> MutantTurkey+1
<jedijf> we could do lancers too
<jedijf> warminster west
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> lancers is good, 24 hours :)
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu hour at 2am
<andrew> brb, ice cream
<jthan> ICE CREAM
<ChinnoDog> We can finish it with breakfast
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: this place is pretty dead around 2am but i'm down :p
<MutantTurkey> so no skiing?
<jthan> no
<jedijf> ok i am up for hours starting in feb....will try to move them around to incorporate all - anyone else can jump in too - just announce and go
<jthan> Fair enough.
<jthan> I'm headed to bed. Haven't gotten more than 4 or 5 consecutive hours of slep this week
<jthan> NIght all
<MutantTurkey> jthan: night
<jedijf> talk to the places and let them know - tell them 5 to 10 people - shoot for tues-wed -thurs when they'd be happy to have you/anyone
<MutantTurkey> public transportation access is a plus
<jedijf> i'm out too
<MutantTurkey> :[ everyone goes to bed
 * MutantTurkey reads reddit
<pleia2> nah, I'll be up for hours :)
<MutantTurkey> :p actually i think i'll go to bed. I'm trying to get on a decent sleep schedule at least a week or two before my semester starts
<pleia2> :[ everyone goes to bed
<MutantTurkey> sarry
<andrew> back
<waltman> MutantTurkey: since when do students go to bed before 10:30?
<waltman> if you're a college student, you're just heading out at this hour!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah not today :/
<MutantTurkey> tomorrow!
<andrew> I don't even go to bed then
<waltman> MutantTurkey: weak.
<MutantTurkey> i know.
<andrew> 1 am is quite early
<MutantTurkey> i spent all day in philly and now i am extremely tired.
<waltman> I spend all day every day in philly.
<waltman> kids these days...
<MutantTurkey> I spend all day err day
<MutantTurkey> kids these days who don't have cars and have to walk everywhere
<MutantTurkey> !xkcd 28 hour day
<MutantTurkey> @xkcd 28 hour day
<MutantTurkey> y u no have xkcd module PennBot?
<MutantTurkey> PennBot? :[
<andrew> MutantTurkey: because you haven't written him one
<andrew> also, he's sleeping
<MutantTurkey> andrew: archlinux has one :p
<MutantTurkey> supybot right?
<andrew> yep
<MutantTurkey> yeah Phrik from #archlinux has an xkcd
<MutantTurkey> its probably just a google i'm feeling luck search with site:xkcd.com or sometihng
<InHisName> Mawnin' y'all
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: when will you be in town next?
<ChinnoDog> 10:13  ChinnoDog lamalex: when will you be in town next?
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, Presidents' day weekend
<ChinnoDog> Presidents day is a floater holiday for me this year. hrm.
<SamuraiAlba> I like pi
<JonathanD> 73
<ChinnoDog> 73?
<JonathanD> mistyped /73
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<andrew> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Verizon is poo
 * SamuraiAlba might have to go to T-Mobile for the N900
<ChinnoDog> Anyone use this? http://www.smestorage.com/
<ChinnoDog> It purports to give you all manner of cloud storage access by allowing you to mount the remote drives.
<ChinnoDog> They offer free accounts with 1gb bandwidth limit per month
<andrew> are they like dropbox?
<waltman> 1gb wouldn't be enough bandwidth for remote backups, which would be my main interest in it
<ChinnoDog> If you pay for the app you can connect up to 10 cloud providers with unlimited bandwidth.
 * waltman is (re)installing eclipse :(
<ChinnoDog> Hey, my Box.net account was auto upgraded to 5gb. sweet
<ChinnoDog> But, SMEStorage will also let me connect to skydrive. I could have 25gb.
<ChinnoDog> That is enough to install Ubuntu onto.
<pleia2> so is 5G
<andrew> for a second (actually, a few, I was confused) I thought you were trying to one-up 4G
<ChinnoDog> THey do have an iPhone and Android app. You can access your massive amounts of cloud storage from your phone.
<jedijf> what's a cloud landfill called?
<andrew> jedijf: overcast
<jedijf> doh, cloudfill
<ChinnoDog> overcast++
<ChinnoDog> I'm describing cloud storage filled with garbage as overcast from now on.
<pleia2> overcast++
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: how invested in  ubu hours are you? i want to offer a purchasing group i work with the opportunity to host them
<jedijf> 400 independent rest - pizza - bar/grills
<ChinnoDog> If by "invested" you are asking if I will show up, yes I will show up.
<jedijf> check them out at http://ddv.me   <--my build or
<jedijf> http://dinedelval.com/   <--their build
<jedijf> k
<pleia2> it's 39F here today, is it acceptable for me to say it's chilly?
<andrew> No
<andrew> THat's one degree off from shorts weather
<pleia2> well you're weird
<andrew> :)
<jedijf> where's my phone?
<pleia2> around
<ChinnoDog> I run through the snow in shorts
 * jedijf needs a leash
<pleia2> me too, half the reason I started using google voice for my main number is so I get an email when someone leaves a voicemail
<pleia2> my phone is always on walkabout
<ChinnoDog> Your phone needs to cry like a baby soon as you are more than 8ft from it.
 * ChinnoDog ponders how to implement that
<jedijf> proximity is builtin --- get on it
<jedijf> great app idea
<ChinnoDog> Could use bt signal power if you are carrying a headset in your pocket.
<ChinnoDog> It could listen for the sound of your voice but that could majorly drain your battery.
<jedijf> kids at parx casino could use that app too
<ChinnoDog> For a more low tech approach it could chirp now and then and listen for the echo to see if is in a pocket, out in the open, or covered by your hand.
<ChinnoDog> It could also check GPS / wifi to see if is moving, but that is more crude and assumes you are always traveling with the phone.
<pleia2> if I misplace my phone when I'm out and about I have a more serious problem ;)
<pleia2> I'm talking about at home, sitting in its fabric case somewhere around the condo
<pleia2> and I don't talk all day (thank goodness)
<ChinnoDog> What exactly do you want it to tell you then? Do you want to know when it is far away or do you want to be able to call out to it?
<pleia2> neither, this is all your idea :) I'm perfectly happy with my phone being away from me
<pleia2> the leash was a joke
<pleia2> goog voice emailing me works out well, I hate answering my phone
<JonathanD> I love google voice
<JonathanD> I love not having to listen to VMs
<andrew> +1
<jedijf> i like both...gvoice and the leash app idea
<JonathanD> I enjoy losing my phone.
<JonathanD> I'd rather not find it if I do.
<pleia2> mine is actually on my desk this morning
<JonathanD> I left mine at home
<JonathanD> I think it fell behind the bed.
<pleia2> hehe
<rhpot1991> I love not having to pay for calls
<SamuraiAlba> Any word on the gathering?
<ChinnoDog> It hasn't even been 24hrs
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: what dates will you be here around President's day?
<SamuraiAlba> hehe
<SamuraiAlba> Just curious :)
<ChinnoDog> I could eat some gummi bears
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, 16 - 21 i think
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: will you attend an Ubuntu Hour?
<lamalex> idk what's what
<ChinnoDog> idk if I know either. haha. Will you go to an event if we have one while you are here?
<ChinnoDog> rehi BeckySanderlin`x
<BeckySanderlin`x> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-08
<mikedep333_> wow. I can't believe my phone started working over USB as soon as I replaced the USB cable.
<mikedep333_> I thought my $400 retail (1 year ago) android phone was defective
<ChinnoDog> lol. instead your $5 USB cable was.
<andrew> I had a usb cable go bad on me
<andrew> couple dollars sent off to monoprice and I had a handful of replacements :)
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<andrew> SamuraiAlba: morning
<SamuraiAlba> Andrew, wassup?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-09
<InHisName> nuttin' much
<jeffreyf> Hello...Anyone know of a Linux/DansGuardian APPLIANCE for INLINE installation (2 nics)?
<InHisName> no, but couldn't you make one ?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-02
<andrew> InHisName: no, I was still up at that hour
<InHisName> This must be your morning time, andrew
<waltman> InHisName: The day is a different length on andrew's homeworld.
<InHisName> Or more like he is (-12) time zone
<waltman> New Year's Eve can do that to a person...
<andrew> Why are you only talking about me when I'm away?
<andrew> Meh.
<andrew> Also,
<andrew> Morning!
<andrew> (And no, I didn't just get up, I'm slowly heading to bed.
<andrew> Yes, even at this hour.)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<InHisName> G'nite andrew
<InHisName> good morning JonathanD and Randy and anyone else awake
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> morning
<ChinnoDog> sup peeeeps
<morecheese> happy new year all!
<Sadin> you too!
<ChinnoDog> hooray for 2012
<Sadin> ChinnoDog
<Sadin> just moved from CentOS  to Debian 6 on my VPS how would i search for packages using apt-get
<Joe_CoT> Sadin, use apt-cache search
<Sadin> okay thanks!
<Joe_CoT> or just look through them on packages.debian.org
<Sadin> alrighty
<ChinnoDog> I just discovered I am working on a company holiday
 * ChinnoDog headdesk
<waltman> ChinnoDog: it's a national holiday today.
<andrew> good morning
<teddy-dbear> the bot is awake! ;-)
<teddy-dbear> just in time for me to leave :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-03
<MutantTurkey> feeling pretty bored
<MutantTurkey> I need a good project
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning all
<teddy-dbear> morning
<Resistance> 'tis freaking COLD outside!
<Resistance> *BRRRRRR*
<Resistance> morning people
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
 * Resistance pours himself the 4th cup of coffee he's had in the past 2 hours
 * InHisName is still coffee free
<Resistance> i was up until 4AM last night coding, so i should technically still be sleeping :/
<ChinnoDog> You could save a lot of time if you could learn to code in your sleep
<EvilResistance> true, but i had to finish a debian/install thingy
<EvilResistance> and it was a HUGE install file
 * EvilResistance needed to get it done so he wouldnt have to do it today
<EvilResistance> and then the EVIL GOD-FORSAKEN SNOW had to fall
<EvilResistance> so I had to get up AT 6 AM TODAY in order to shovel and salt
 * EvilResistance is not pleased
<InHisName> Snow ?  I don't see any snow.
<InHisName> Even if I look outside, still don't
 * EvilResistance telemoves InHisName over to Pittsburgh, PA, then leaves him outside in the cold
<EvilResistance> 'TIS SNOW!
 * InHisName brrr, that's not nice to him
 * EvilResistance telemoves InHisName back to where InHisName originally was
<InHisName> Where do I d/l that nifty program, EvilResistance !
<EvilResistance> the telemover?
<EvilResistance> it costs $500000 and requires an antimatter power generator
<EvilResistance> so this thing's about to explode :P
<InHisName> Ok, I'll pass for now.    How about that snow maker ?
<EvilResistance> *retreats to the explosion proof bunker*
<EvilResistance> *BOOM*
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  the snow maker was nature :P
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  nature created this snow :P
<ChinnoDog> I don't think bunkers can be explosion proof
<ChinnoDog> maybe explosion resistant
<EvilResistance> ChinnoDog:  good point, but if they're far enough underground... :P
<ChinnoDog> If the explosion is big enough...
<EvilResistance> ChinnoDog:  such explosions would be created by huge asteroids :P
<InHisName> Yes, but could Evil Resist ?
<ChinnoDog> That is one possible scenario
<ChinnoDog> Hopefull your bunker can withstand an antimatter explosion
<ChinnoDog> hopefully
<EvilResistance> :P
<morecheese> jsut found a unix book from 1983
<morecheese> "Introducing the UNIX System"
<morecheese> http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-McGraw-Hill-software-computer-professionals/dp/0070450013
<morecheese> be jealous
 * InHisName is not jealous, got too many of those 'old-fashioned' books already. 
<InHisName> check the used category:  $0.01 to $0.22 for a whole lotta of them.   Not much resale value, just like most of my oldies too.
<morecheese> wasnt planning on reselling. was gonna frame :p
<morecheese> so, ubuntu 10.04, top and bottom default toolbars/docks disappear. what should i do first?
<morecheese> in windows id restart explorer.exe
<morecheese> nvm they came back
<morecheese> they missed me
 * morecheese hugs his gnome2.
<rmg51> xfce4
 * InHisName dares to 'hug' unity
<jedijf> young, sleek, jedijf is all over unity
<ChinnoDog> Anyone a member of this? http://www.acm.org/
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> that and ieee are the two big professional tech orgs
<ChinnoDog> Really? I have never even heard of it
<ChinnoDog> Where have I been?
 * ChinnoDog crawls out from under rock
<ChinnoDog> I should join. I am drooling at their online resources.
<ChinnoDog> ok, I did join
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> kernel update
<rmg51> time to reboot
<andrew> Morning
<jedijf> morning
<rmg51> morning..... again
<InHisName> mid morning
<morecheese> morning
<morecheese> *yawn*
<ChinnoDog> mornings happen pretty often
<jedijf> and i hope they continue
<ssweeny> they should at least until december
<ChinnoDog> That gives me a good idea for a party theme....
<morecheese> linux (ubuntu) desktop music players of choice. go.
<morecheese> want a replacement for banshee
<pangolin> vlc
<morecheese> for audio? ive usually only used vlc for video.
<pangolin> it makes coffee too
<morecheese> sold
<morecheese> meh. healthier than mcdonalds (which i LOVE)
<morecheese> wrong chan
 * rmg51 still uses rhythmbox
<morecheese>  rhythmbox was never bad to me, just had an itch for more features. the nets were all aflutter about banshee coming back for ubuntu 11 so i figured i give it a try but i am disappoint.
<rmg51> amarok
<pangolin> amarok is a nice media player
<pangolin> tons of features.
<pangolin> doesn't make coffee
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here a regular Cyanogen user?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: sort of, i use vegantab, which has cy base (tablet)
<jedijf> i didn't like straight cyanogen on tab, on phone i used serendipity(captivate)
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: what was wrong with straight cyanogen? I want to put it on my phone but not sure what I am getting into.
<jedijf> i just didn't like the feel of it, if you use clockwork mod, you can try many...
<jedijf> plus it's most popular, and linux user in me rebels against that automagically it seems
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2011/09/gtablet-modding-journey-so-far.html
<ChinnoDog> hmm. k.
<ChinnoDog> Well, maybe next weekend I will install Cyanogen on my phone. I have to cram for a test this weekend
<ChinnoDog> I'm running low on space on my phone and it could be faster.
<morecheese> ive been planning on rooting my LG G2x lately
<morecheese> wasnt sure about which mod to put on it, honestly know little about them
<morecheese> however EVERYONE praises cyanogen mod
<morecheese> so probably head that way
<morecheese> jedijf: if the linux user in you rebels against using the most popular things, how'd u end up using ubuntu? ;)
<morecheese> sounds like you're an Arch man
<JonathanD> I've read my phone is sort of difficult to play with.
<morecheese> JonathanD: after studying the process for awhile now (weeks off and on), SuperOneClick and the popular methods are the safest route usually. they usually have a few failsafes and ways to repair your phone as long as you backup during the process like the tuts say.
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> I can't risk mucking up this phone.
<JonathanD> and I'm not reading promising things about flashing it.
<morecheese> anyone have experience with plesk? ##plesk is a ghost town
<morecheese> i removed a domain, but its still in the domain list but with a red "X" next to it
<morecheese> when i click on it it says its suspended, i click unsuspend and it says DNSZone error "no such row in the table"
<morecheese> i fixed that
<morecheese> new problem: i created a subdomain, but when i go to subdomain.domain.net im taken to domain.net. like subdomain.domain.net doesn't exist.
<morecheese> this is still while RDPed into the remote server btw, so external access/firewall stuff isnt an issue
<jedijf> where's mutant? i wanna see how his mod went
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-05
<JonathanD> hmmm
<EvilResistance> hmm?
<EvilResistance> what's this HMM
<JonathanD> You are better off not knowing.
<jedijf> hmmm
 * EvilResistance throws books at the "hmm"-clanners
<EvilResistance> you guys should try and find "hmm" in the dictionary.  it doesnt exist.
<InHisName> Hmmm.....
<jedijf> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hmmm
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> is it morning already ??  !
<JonathanD> yse.
<InHisName> tangled fingers, JonathanD ?
<JonathanD> yse.
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT is stalking me
<Joe_CoT> I am
<Joe_CoT> O.O
<JonathanD> He stalks everyone.
<Joe_CoT> YES
<Sadin> ugh got locked out of my house after school today
<Sadin> not fun
<ChinnoDog> Who rescued you?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog my dad came home an hour later
<Sadin> had to take refuge in the garage
<waltman> Sadin: Were the wolves howling outside? :)
<Sadin> lol
<pleia2> I've always managed to find a way in when I get locked out, I don't think I've lived in particularly secure places :)
<waltman> pleia2: Of course where you grew up the major danger was moose, not wolves. :)
<pleia2> yeah, moose only attack when provoked
<waltman> Right, they're not going to try to eat you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-06
<pangolin> Hey folks, my son has a computer I built for him and now suddenly all the usb ports stopped working, he is ~650 miles away so makes it a little hard for me to try and figure out what is going on. I was wondering if there was anybody in the Quakertown area who would be willing to take a look at his PC and maybe fix it?
<pangolin> I would be willing of course to compensate fairly (not full price please)
<pangolin> I can have his mom bring it to you also if you rather, long as it isn't to far of a drive.
<pangolin> anyway, if anybody would be willing to take a look please ping me :)
<JonathanD> Quakertown is a bit far from me.
<JonathanD> pangolin: stopped working how?
<pangolin> JonathanD: they got a new KB and Mouse wireless and they "didn't work" and when they plugged in the wired usb mouse it wouldn't work either
<pangolin> this has been a few days and they did the whole reboot with the device plugged in thing.
<pangolin> hard for me to give you much info to be honest.    "Everything was working fine and just stopped" is what I get from them.
<JonathanD> ok
<pangolin> I find it odd that all 6 ports would just stop
<JonathanD> I do too
<pangolin> My ex did reinstall windows but the usb ports still don't work
<pangolin> when I  first built it I installed XP pro 32 bit and everything was working perfectly
<pangolin> Hell if I can find the specs for it now :/
<MutantTurkey> hey
<MutantTurkey> anyone have any ideas how to deal with screen tearing and mplayer?
<MutantTurkey> this is on my x220 btw
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<andrew> xkcd is up to 1000
<andrew> nice
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
 * morecheese waves.
<morecheese> wait, "peeps" = "peers" ... I'm 27, is that valid?
<ChinnoDog> I'm 32
<ChinnoDog> You can be a peep
<pleia2> that's very old for a marshmallow chick
<ssweeny> that's when they finally start to get good
<ssweeny> the staler the better
<pleia2> ssweeny is in the business of fine vintage peeps
<ssweeny> 1988 was a good year for peeps
<rmg51> sounds like me :-/
<jedijf> are true peeps /only/ yellow?
<ssweeny> no the eyes are black
<pleia2> I am a shape purist, not color
<pleia2> halloween ghosts? not peeps pink chicks? peeps!
<ssweeny> i accept the bunnies
<ssweeny> they're not as good for jousting but they seem to get stale faster
<ssweeny> must be something to do with surface area
<Resistance> ugh
<Resistance> pleia2:  ever have someone break into your home while you're in your home?
<pleia2> Resistance: nope
<Resistance> that happened last night
<Resistance> to me
 * ssweeny had a roommate who came home to find someone holding our tv
<pleia2> :(
<Resistance> it didnt help the two who broke in i heard them, and had my AK nearby
 * Resistance went out, encountered them with his AK-47, they ran
<pleia2> oh my
 * Resistance was not pleased
<Resistance> although they didnt get the chance to take anything
<Resistance> but that's something that noboody wants to ever have happen to them >.>
<pleia2> yeah, that sucks :(
<Resistance> i should just be glad that they didnt have any guns, and i didnt have to do more than threaten.
 * Resistance does not want to shoot anyone unless its absolutely necessary
 * Resistance shivers
<Resistance> anyways, if i seem extra hostile in channels, you know why :P
<pleia2> maybe a break to recover is worthwhile? :) go to the spa, the beach!
<Resistance> cant, classes start monday
<pleia2> I've taken conference calls from the beach before
<Resistance> kinda hard to attend classes from the beach
<Resistance> :P
<pleia2> but it's just friday! you should be good by monday :)
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> if there were a beach nearby
<Resistance> it seems though that i wasnt the only one hit by these thieves, i was just the only one who owned a mil-spec rifle
<Resistance> so it scared them off...
<pleia2> well I'm glad you're safe
<Resistance> the police want to interview me at 2PM, to hear my end of the story.
 * pleia2 nods
<Resistance> this is the only reason i actually keep mil-spec firearms in the gun safe... to defend my home in the case of thieves (this is the second time i've had to confront intruders with weapons, first time i've confronted a thief with the AK though)
<Resistance> anyways, i'm off, i need to get ready for the interview
<Resistance> now where'd i put my suit...
<jedijf> corned beef or pastrami?
<Resistance> jedijf:  both
<jedijf> need to pick one
 * waltman makes a note to not move to Resistance's neighborhood
<pleia2> pastrami!
 * morecheese makes a note to brush up on CounterStrike:Source skills.
<jedijf> did both hot on potato pancakes
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: o glorious leader, when is the next upa event?
<jedijf> its jot my job to have every event, but i was thinking of having a unity lovefest feb 14
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: how was hac dc?
<ChinnoDog> Cozy
<ChinnoDog> But the people were cool
<ChinnoDog> And, no unity lovefests. lol
<jedijf> user days are coming
<pleia2> yeah, we need some more instructors
<rmg51> jedijf: that sounds like a party of one
<morecheese> i know the debate of the superior command-line text editor is one of the biggest debates on IRC, and I don't care that I prefer nano over vi or vim or emacs, because I have nothing to prove. however, I'm saddened that nano lacks line number display. enough to force me to start using vim? unlikely.
<waltman> morecheese: Obviously the superior editor is ed.
<jedijf> morecheese: -c shows it in bottom
<jedijf> morecheese: nano -c xyz
<jedijf> err, nano -c ed.cfg
<morecheese> ahh -c is perfect thx jedijf
<morecheese> jedijf: looking through nano manual, cant find anyway to stop highlighting tabbed lines. i.e. press tab a few times then press enter, most editors the line looks blank, but with nano all the tabs are highlighted. any ideas how to turn that off?
<jedijf> morecheese: look thru .ini or nanorc
<MutantTurkey> learn vim :-)
<MutantTurkey> I'm really bored lately. I cant find anything to hack on
<jedijf> morecheese: /etc/nanorc on my archbox - let me poke around
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: how's phone?
<MutantTurkey> got my cable finally
<morecheese> MutantTurkey: get a Nokia N800
<morecheese> or a Chumby
<pleia2> chumby: http://moofi.woot.com/moofi/vivalainternet
<pleia2> not that sales are uncommon for them, but $100 is a nice price for the c8
<jedijf> morecheese: my nano (arch) doesn't highlight tabs, look for color x,y "^" in rc and comment it
<jedijf> i'll check this 904 install now
<MutantTurkey> morecheese: after you learn vim
<MutantTurkey> i'm waiting on the raspberry pie
<pleia2> s/pie/pi
<jedijf> morecheese: it;s you! i'll check 11.04 later, but no highlights here
<morecheese> :(
<morecheese> all my nanos do it by default
<jedijf> i made a test file with nano, with tabs, saved and re-entered...nada
<jedijf> morecheese: look for ^ in /etc/nanorc and see what's going on
<morecheese> # set quotestr "^([     ]*[#:>\|}])+"
<morecheese> gonna screenshot to show u
<morecheese> http://i.imgur.com/yEU9c.png
<jedijf> morecheese: try nano -E ...see if highlights still there
<morecheese> not my code, i hate extra whitespace in my code, but apparently this author doesn't
<morecheese> still there
<jedijf> morecheese: make your own tab test file and see if it's highlighted
<jedijf> i am just curious now
<morecheese> no tabs
<morecheese> er...no highlights on tabs
<jedijf> it's something with that one file then
<morecheese> so, encoding on his file forcing nano to highlight whitespace?
<morecheese> ive seen it before a lot
<jedijf> what extension?
<jedijf> .py .pie .crumbpie
<jedijf> .lattice
<jedijf> .merengue
<morecheese> how do i check that?
<jedijf> what's the part after the . in the filename
<morecheese> its a php file
<morecheese> i thought u meant what extension was nano using or something
<morecheese> wth is .lattice?
<morecheese> and .merengue
<morecheese> are those really file extensions?
<morecheese> oh
<morecheese> .pie
 * morecheese smirks.
<morecheese> whats also weird is when im in the file and i hit enter htne tab, the tabs are highlighted. must be something with the syntax highlighting?
<jedijf> morecheese: in rc # the php include
<jedijf> should solve
<waltman> morecheese: Maybe I'm an old grump, but I don't understand how anyone can read code when there's more code visible underneath it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-07
<andrew> JonathanD: Happy Getting-Older Day!
<JonathanD> Thanks.
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<InHisName> pangolin: did you get someone yet to help with the PC fixin' ?
<InHisName> Oh, yes, good morning all
<pangolin> Goodmorning, and no I haven't
<pangolin> InHisName: ^
<waltman> JonathanD: Happy birthday!
<InHisName> pangolin: It is an XP box that just suddenly stopped working with new USB items being inserted ?   Like the wireless mouse and keyboard ?
<pangolin> correct
<pangolin> the usb ports stopped working.
<InHisName> Has there been a history is issues with that mouse & keyboard with others before ?   If usually works out then maybe a simple fix of some kind.
<InHisName> I get real frustrated when I seek out a problem and find 40,000 others typing the same thing, BUT no solutions are forthcoming .    Grrrr...
<pangolin> the pc is new, 6months old, he got a new keyboard and mouse for xmas (wireless) and the usb ports stopped working.
<pangolin> it could very well be they got fried somehow but doubtful
<InHisName> There was evidence of USB working multiple times before the mouse etc. ?
<pangolin> indeed, his wireless headset worked fine before that.
<InHisName> No no mem sticks, headsets, orig mouse etc --- no nuttin' works ?
<pangolin> the wired mouse has also stopped working since, but before the wireless mouse/KB the usb ports were working fine.
<pangolin> a wired KB does work now but not a wired mouse.
<InHisName> begining to sound that something killed the usb (fried?)
<InHisName> the KB is USB ?
<pangolin> the working KB is wired.
<pangolin> the wireless KB does not work.
<InHisName> the wired KB has flat usb connector or the round one ?
<pangolin> ps/2
<InHisName> OK, goes to slightly diff hardware to function.
<pangolin> right, but a ps/2 mouse does not work
<InHisName> interesting
<pangolin> the ps/2 mouse was working until the wireless mouse was attached.
<InHisName> Could be both have separate input buffer sections.    The mouse may share more with USB than the KB circuit.
<pangolin> so, I am thinking there is some service involving mice that is disabled somehow??? or the usb just died.
<InHisName> Died is highest probability with our long distance speculations.
<pangolin> if it is the usb ports this means i would need to get new MoBo?
<InHisName> Other possible scenarios:   someone reflashed the bios with an almost ok bios.  Oooopsie.
<pangolin> I spoke to my son and he promises he did not do anything of the sort.
<pangolin> I thought about bios maybe being an issue
<InHisName> Maybe a driver got loaded that is loading the USB so much its not functional, but hardware might recover if it is removed.     However you mentioned the OS was reinstalled  (from scratch ??   i.e. repartition and started clean ?)
<pangolin> he could be not telling me the whole truth to avoid getting in trouble despite me telling him I won't be angry.
<InHisName> Son's age ?  8 or 18 or 38?
<pangolin> yes, the OS was clean installed
<pangolin> 11
<InHisName> Computer whiz or just regular kid ?
<pangolin> smart kid, enough to get himself into trouble :)
<pangolin> this is why I asked if he messed around with bios settings or installed anything new.
<InHisName> Ok 1/2 whiz ...    edge of possible danger + lotta ignorance  = whew fun ride.
<pangolin> indeed.
<InHisName> Summarize this into brief bullets.  and ask for honest admissions or you are unable to help out.    --->
<pangolin> it wouldn't surprise me if he tried to do something to get an extra 2fps for some game lol
<pangolin> but he insists he did not do anything, install anything, change anything.
<InHisName> @  stuck metal object into usb port and 'something' happened.
<InHisName> @ reflashed bios
<InHisName> @ installed driver between working headset and failing moment of mouse/kb
<InHisName> @ lightning storm did something to house one day "between"
<InHisName> Add at least 2-7 more items  for him to pick from and or admit to.
<InHisName> Some indicate junk the MB
<InHisName> Some allow a rebuild to clear issue,  --> did that already , I think.
<InHisName> Here is first I looked at:   $20  http://pc-diagnostics.com/pc_diagnostics_tools/usbtest.shtml   never used this.   Looking for 'free' something.
<InHisName> Uggh Aligent --> $2,343
<InHisName> if he is trully a half whiz,   does he have a LIVE CD for linux available to him.
<InHisName> ?
<InHisName> http://www.linux-usb.org/usbtest/    Boot live d/l what ever this is and try this out.  If linux works, then MB ok.
<pangolin> that is not going to be an option.
<InHisName> If he needs help and has available PC to type at,   send him to http://webchat.freenode.net  and go to #ubuntu-us-pa and we can all join in helping him understand the hard parts.
<InHisName> This might be too brief for our help.   -- http://www.ehow.com/facts_7704390_usb-testing-software.html
<InHisName> 'free'     usb test software --> http://www.techimo.com/forum/technical-support/183757-usb-testing-software.html
<InHisName> If USB can be proved to pass hardware eval, then MB is ok.   Probably worth a trip out to fix computer.
<pangolin> I'll see what I can get done from here as far as testing USB. thanks for the links.
<pangolin> I'll let you know how it goes :)
<InHisName> Not the best, but hopefully good enough to find out what we need to know.
<jedijf> morecheese: did you comment out the php include?
<jedijf> i need a win after a night/morning/half afternoon of failure
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-08
<InHisName> @later tell pangolin http://www.electronicspoint.com/usb-test-t75343.html            ---        http://www.diy-computer-repair.com/Repair-USB.html <-- do it your self stuff.  e-book link might be interesting....... well.... no -- $67 ====> OK found a great ref,  author has same issues as son.  So easy your son could do it while sleepy. http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/usb-device-not-recognized/    I give it a 10
<pangolin> InHisName: thanks for the links :)
<InHisName> Yes, that last one just might be the one to turn the trick !
<waltman> *YAWN*
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<JonathanD> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<JonathanD> hey
<ChinnoDog> I am going on a segway tour of DC today, but that is later.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: there's a dc ubu hour, have you tried it yet?
<jedijf> District of Columbia
<jedijf> Every Saturday, 4:00PM @ Taste of India, Woodley Park Metro - BCurtisWX
<ChinnoDog> I've asked peeps in #ubuntu-us-dc about that but I don't get the impression anyone shows up
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: be the first 8-)
<ChinnoDog> If I am the first then I'll just have my own Ubuntu Hour :-p
<ChinnoDog> I'd have it at HacDC though
<ChinnoDog> Assuming I become a member
<JonathanD> Hey hey.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: so you liked HacDC? Awesome. I wasn't sure.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Yes, it is small and cluttered though.
<jedijf> ok, that's what i took the cozy as
<jedijf> that's hackerspace'ish
<pleia2> I think cluttered is a hackerspace requirement
<InHisName> good afternoon
<InHisName> Joe_CoT: having spelling troubles ?
<Joe_CoT> ignore the man behind the curtain
 * Resistance throws a flashbang behind the curtain.
<Resistance> no i think i'll confront he who is behind the curtain >:)
<InHisName> come back to disturb that man behind the curtain ?
<andrew> It's been a long day.
<Resistance> actually i've got a selfdestructing computer which randomly closes out channels and stuff
 * Resistance is annoyed about this
<pangolin> /ctcp Resistance KILLTAB #ubuntu-us-pa
<InHisName> Do not resist, you will be assimilated by the random self destructor
<pangolin> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-31
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i never really payed attention - you need to get to hive on a wed they will show you, as they have done me....hopefully you will remember
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<MutantTurkey> playing around with qtcreator right now
<MutantTurkey> to mnay projects...
<jedijf> i am not very visual so it means nada to me, plus the hive folk will make me stuff
 * jedijf haz people for that
<jedijf> i have about 6 yoda heads!!!
<jedijf> rooting and moddingmy htc
<jedijf> now
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> nice
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<HowdyDoody> Morning to you all missing people ( who just re-appeared)
<HowdyDoody> If I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 do I need to do the 223 updates for 12.04 before ugrading to 12.10 ?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> the os must be up to date before you can upgrade
<HowdyDoody> 'k
<jedijf> i thought i accidentally ordered a phone when i read this: Welcome to your Galaxy Nexus!
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> but my mod'd phone registered at Play as a Galaxy Nexus
<jedijf> and I had been looking at all Nexus' before the mod - g note2 too
<jedijf> We sent you this one-time welcome message because you recently activated your Google account on a Galaxy Nexus phone.
<HowdyDoody> I have openssh that includes sshd on my main system.   What to use in  "apt-get install" to install it ?   sshd does not work nor does openssh
<HowdyDoody> So what is it really called ?
<HowdyDoody> Never mind, I used ubuntu software center instead.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-01
<rmg51> Twilight Zone on SyFy
<rmg51> all night
<MutantTurkey> happy new year!
<HowdyDoody> Happy gnu year
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-02
<HowdyDoody> Evening
<jackson> o/
<rmg51> Morning
<HowdyDoody> Morning again
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<HowdyDoody> How to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 with liveCD and all drives in LVM (logical volume mgr) ??
<pleia2> HowdyDoody: afaik the livecd installer doesn't support lvm until 12.10
<pleia2> (I've never done an upgrade with a CD though)
<ChinnoDog> I thought you needed alt CD to do that
<waltman> All you Apple haters will enjoy this: http://www.macrumors.com/2013/01/01/apple-promotes-do-not-disturb-in-tv-ad-on-same-day-as-new-years-day-bug-discovered/
<waltman> And yes, before you ask, I'm being affected by that. :)
<JonathanD> So the mode gets stuck on?
<waltman> Something like that, yes. Rebooting doesn't fix it.
<waltman> http://www.macrumors.com/2013/01/02/apple-says-do-not-disturb-bug-to-resolve-itself-on-monday-january-7th/ # gee, thanks
<JonathanD> So you can't recieve calls?
<waltman> hmm...
<waltman> Let me try.
<waltman> Nope, it goes right to voicemail!
<waltman> let's turn that off...
<JonathanD> Until the 7th...
<JonathanD> waltman: you're able to turn off the feture though?
<waltman> nod
<JonathanD> Oh, I see, you can turn it off but it does not turn itself off as scheduled.
<waltman> The bit about not receiving calls is a bit complex. It will still allow calls from your "Favorites", and also anyone who calls back within 3 minutes.
<JonathanD> Apparently date/time is hard.
<JonathanD> I'm thinking about coming to plug tonight.
<waltman> excellent
<waltman> how's your car holding up?
<JonathanD> It is very thirsty.
<JonathanD> I can make it to the city and back, though.
<waltman> Do you now this because of your new monitor thingy?
<JonathanD> I think.
<JonathanD> It helps.
<waltman> s/now/know/
<JonathanD> I was thinking of building a water level sensor, though.
<JonathanD> Seems like it'd be quite easy.
<MutantTurkey> Break is killing me, seriously, i have no responsiblity and therefore nothing to do
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You should be studying calculus!
<MutantTurkey> I have been reviewing
<MutantTurkey> and reading
<MutantTurkey> but cmon only so much can be done
<waltman> or maybe watching the Sunderland - Liverpool match on ESPN2 :)
<MutantTurkey> i have my desktop on all day, id like to seed some good stuiff for people
<MutantTurkey> so far I am just seeding a bunch of debian isos
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-03
<HowdyDoody> When Upgrading ubuntu, I get questions to replace or keep a file.    Like   smb.conf ?    Very subtle differences.    If I don't know for sure is there a "SAFE" answer ?
<rmg51> yes
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> ugh, sick
<waltman> fever, bad stomach cramps :(
<JonathanD> Morning waltman. Sorry to hear that.
<waltman> Yeah. I barely slept last night.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here use minbif? I was going to use bitlbee with libpurple but this looks a lot better. https://symlink.me/projects/minbif/wiki
<HowdyDoody> I ran the CD for 12.10 to upgrade my system and it wiped out the /home/rich area in put int empty stuff.
<HowdyDoody> Doing "df" shows the volume at 50GB with 25GB used and 22GB free.
<HowdyDoody> Doing DU at /  shows only 9.7 GB
<HowdyDoody> How to discover the 15GB that is "hiding" from me ?     ls -al does not show anything revealing.
<ChinnoDog> HowdyDoody: what file system are you using?
<MutantTurkey> bought something with money i earned on mturk .... win
<HowdyDoody> ChinnoDog:  ext4 in a lvm
<ChinnoDog> HowdyDoody: did you run du with sudo?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-04
<HowdyDoody> yes, I did
<HowdyDoody> I found the 'mystery' stuff using up 12Gigs.
<HowdyDoody> All hiding in /root which is not accessible to user.
<HowdyDoody> anyone around tonight ?
<TheLordOfTime> no
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not around, i'm just here.
<HowdyDoody> I've just trashed my upgrade to 12.10.   Thought I was clever doing upgrade with disk, chose that option. too.  Buuuut, I also chose the main user and it BLEW away the old /home/user data and gave me a new blank one.   Ugggh.
<TheLordOfTime> and now you know why backups are the golden rule of upgrades
<HowdyDoody> First fix is /boot has new stuff on it.    And /dev/sda1  has my main boots stuff on it but 12.04 is latest there.
<HowdyDoody> I've copied the contents of /boot to /dev/sda1, but I know there is more to do yet.
<HowdyDoody> I need to fix grub on /dev/sda1 to utilize the new stuff copied from /boot.  Not sure how to tackle that.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> morning
<HowdyDoody> Morning
<HowdyDoody>   /boot has been fixed, so has nvidia.   The website had a LOT of negative vibes on how ubuntu handles (it doesn't) the install of Nvidia driver.  On to other fixes, now.
<waltman> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/01/ask-ars-why-will-apples-do-not-disturb-bug-fix-itself-next-week/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> hey
<JonathanD> How are you?
<JonathanD> FEeling better?
<waltman> Mostly better, thanks.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<Samuraialba> How is everyone today?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-06
<rmg51> Morning
<HowdyDoody> morning rmg51 and everyone
<waltman> Again with the snow and the fog?
<ChinnoDog> No snow or fog here.
<pleia2> a little snow here, but it's melting
<MutantTurkey> some snow, basically all melted, road are dry.
<ChinnoDog> The one time I want to read a book from the ACM library the book site is under maintanence
<ChinnoDog> pfft
 * ChinnoDog smacks Books24x7 around a bit with a large trout
<jedijf> it always works that way
<jedijf> murphy dude
<ChinnoDog> murphy: 1, ChinnoDog: 0
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here write apps with Qt?
<ChinnoDog> I was looking around for the best language to use to write apps for .NET, Android, and iOS and good old C++ with Qt seems to be a winner
<ChinnoDog> Seems like you can write an app for pretty much any platform with C++/Qt
<MutantTurkey> since nokia sold Qt, its' looking ironically better for mobile development than ever
<ChinnoDog> I think I need to become a C++/Qt expert asap. I have stuff to write.
<waltman> I've discovered a soccer team for pleia2 to root for!
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corinthian-Casuals_F.C. (note the team colors)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-30
<ProfessorKaos64> If anyone is going to linux northeast in march, let me know
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<pvl1> morning
<pvl1> ProfessorKaos64 where is it at
<ProfessorKaos64> http://northeastlinuxfest.org/
<ProfessorKaos64> I think up in Mass.?
<ProfessorKaos64> Yep Boston
<ProfessorKaos64> http://datacharmer.blogspot.com/2013/03/north-east-linux-fest-and-open-database.html
<ProfessorKaos64> Im just keepin a close eye on it
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-31
<InHisName1> and once again its Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<KyleYankan> Morn
<waltman> morning
<InHisName1> Morning y'all.
<InHisName1> Nice morning crowd today.
<pvl1> hello folks
<InHisName1> Evening, pvl1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-01
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<jedijf> morning and happy new year
<waltman> morning
 * waltman waves from Princeton, where he's waiting for the rest of the house to wake up
<waltman> I seem to have started 2014 without a hangover, which is kind of surprising :)
<JonathanD> same here.  crissi seems less lucky
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-02
<rmg51> Morning
<pvl1> I'm having such an annoying issue with X
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-03
<JonathanD> brrrr
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> anyone planning to brave the cold and snow?
<JonathanD> Undecided.
<JonathanD> kids are off, though.
<rmg51> right now I plan to stay home
<jedijf> morning from the office
<rmg51> morning from home jedijf
<JonathanD> I went and got gas.
<JonathanD> THen decided I wasn't goin anywhere else.
<waltman> drexel's closed
<JonathanD> The roads are quite bad.
<JonathanD> At least in town.
<JonathanD> 202 seemed ok.
<waltman> where 'town' == 'Bridgeport'?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> how busy was Wawa?
<JonathanD> I didn't stop in wawa.
<JonathanD> but the lot was full
<pvl1> i plowed my drriveway and such
<JonathanD> waltman: the saturn has excellent snow performance by the way.
<waltman> JonathanD: I thought my old Saturn did, too. My my new Civic is a lot better. :)
<JonathanD> waltman: the saturn is front wheel drive with traction control
<JonathanD> The mercury is a bit harder in the snow.
<waltman> JonathanD: Yes, I know, seeing as how I put 175k miles on my Saturn :)
<waltman> The Civic has all that + brand new tires :)
<JonathanD> new tires help
<jedijf> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/01/installing-ubuntu-to-phones-using-mac-osx/
<jedijf> < QueenBee> [TITLE] Installing Ubuntu to phones using Mac OSX | Ubuntu Developer
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<rmg51> I was hoping it was still night
<rmg51> I don't want to go out in this cold to go shopping :P
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> yeah, it is on the cold side
<rmg51> wow, we're in a heat wave8-)
<rmg51> temps up to 20 degress
<waltman> It's actually not so bad out there right now.
<JonathanD> it's not windy at least.
<JonathanD> I went for a run this morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-05
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<lazypower> Greetings if anyone is awake
<pvl1> im awake
<pvl1> so greetings
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs,turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-30
<jackson> evening
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-31
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> happy new year ubuntu and all distros
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-02
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-03
<TengokuNoIsan> Bacon!
<ChinnoDog> bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-04
<lazyPower> And great bacon to all
<TengokuNoIsan> Aye :D
 * TengokuNoIsan bows to the bacon
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all, and to all some good bacon!
<lazyPower> o7 ahoy ubuntu'ers
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-04
<lazyPower> o/ Greetings Ubuntu PA LOCO members on this bright sunny day in 2016
<pleia2> need to get bret in here to remove +O flag from us
<pleia2> (+o good, +O bad)
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> Heya pleia2
<pleia2> g'day JonathanD
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<pleia2> good good, you?
<JonathanD> Pretty good.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> morning all
<lazyPower> o/ icey
<lazyPower> welcome to the pack
<icey> thanks lazyPower
<lazyPower> To anybody paying attention, help me welcome Icey to the group :) He's a philly local
<icey> lazyPower here told me about this channel yesterday :)
<lazyPower> we're one of freenode's best kept secrets :D
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> hello icey
<icey> hi jedijf
<lazyPower> jedijf - as i'm going to be moving out of the area close to mid year, i did well to replace myself :)
<lazyPower> icey - you dont know what you just stepped in, muahaha :D
<icey> hahaha lazyPower
<jedijf> lazyPower: are you saying that you did an 'eat and run' on ssweeny
<jedijf> if so, and going waaay out of area, shouldn't yinz have done primantis?
<jedijf> on my way to Dayton, for Hamvention, I'm gonna try to plan a Primanti stop
<lazyPower> sure, but Meat and Potatoes blows a primanti's sammich out of the water
<lazyPower> tbh, thats too much stuff on my bread mate. it was a fun food challenge :)
<pleia2> lazyPower: coming to scale? :)
<lazyPower> I wont be, but my co-worker mbruzek is
<lazyPower> i think marco and jorge will be attending as well
<pleia2> dislike
<lazyPower> D:
<pleia2> I mean, cool, then
<pleia2> haha
<lazyPower> they're cool too!
<lazyPower> promise!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> I don't think I've met mbruzek yet
<lazyPower> You cant miss him. bald and built like a bruzer
<pleia2> haha
<waltman> scale's in southern california?
<waltman> or south carolina?
<lazyPower> socal
<lazyPower> *southern california
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-07
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Bacon!
<L3gacy> Nickserv works!
<lazyPower> L3gacy: schenanigans
<L3gacy> lazyPower, wassup?
<lazyPower> you said bacon!
<lazyPower> i call schenanigans
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-08
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> KyleYankan: all better now?
<icey> morning folk
<icey> s
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Morning!
<KyleYankan> jedijf: all better now. My bad everyone
<JonathanD> Evil evil KyleYankan
<L3gacy> JonathanD, how is it going?
<JonathanD> It's going :)
<L3gacy> How far are you from Vineland?
<L3gacy> I have some managed layer 2 gear here, if you want some
<L3gacy> Including a POE switch
<L3gacy> jedijf, you ever come down to Millville, any more?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> L3gacy: could use the PoE
<L3gacy> PlaNET FNSW-1608PS is the model
<L3gacy> 16 port, with 8 POE
<L3gacy> Whenever you want to come down, is fine
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-10
<L3gacy> Greetings
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-02
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I wish it were that easy in Ubuntu. Too many windowing tookits.
<ChinnoDog> I'm tempted to go back to 1920x1080 for the convenience factor.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> ChinnoDog: It seems to me it's a huge issue on the surface, too. Everything clickable was designed for big screens and mice, not small screens and fingers.
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> imho if everything had been designed around real world distances instead of measured in pixels this would all be moot.
<waltman> iOS has something called Dynamic Text Size so you can move one slider under settings and have any app that supports that change. But even macOS doesn't have anything similar.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<felikswhite> good morning a bit late, teddy-dbear!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<MutantTu2key> jedijf_: slight emergency
<MutantTu2key> when the heck did franconis close!!!
<jedijf_> MutantTu2key: omg - i know - don't know when it happened - i switched about 4 months back and they closed
<jedijf_> MutantTu2key: i stopped seeing the big older dude before I switched...so
<jedijf_> MutantTu2key: that's all the info i have....I guess you could check the rockledge/huntingdon pike location to see if any went there
<waltman> What is/was Franconis?
<waltman> oh, small local pizza chain?
<jedijf_> waltman: yeah - good pizza
<jedijf_> the willow grove location went bye bye
<waltman> :(
<waltman> They don't seem to have any near me.
<jedijf> nah
<jedijf> i think a new breakfast place opened near'ish you - turning point
<jedijf> bryn mawrt
<jedijf> mawr too
<jackson> afternoon
<waltman> jedijf: It wasn't quite open yet the last time I was by there, maybe a week or 2 ago. It looked promising. Is that the same people?
<MutantTu2key> jedijf: yeah not sure if the betharyes one is still there...
<MutantTu2key> shame, i frequented that place for 10 years.
<MutantTu2key> always good pizza.
<MutantTu2key> my dad ordered from there... said it tasted weird... didn't think anytihng of it till i drove by
<MutantTu2key> i gues they kept the number.
<MutantTu2key> now it's station pizza numbero 2
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MutantTu2key> o/
<jedijf> waltman: not franconis folks - aggressive north jersey group expanding like crazy - OPEN now - more to come - north wales - blue bell
<jedijf> waltman: bryn mawr open now - warrington has been open
<MutantTu2key> who is this ?
<MutantTu2key> station pizza?
<jedijf> MutantTu2key: no Turning Point
<jedijf> breakfast'y joint
<jedijf> one in warrington for you
<jedijf> https://theturningpoint.biz/
<waltman> jedijf: Thanks. Are they worth checking out?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<JonathanD> ol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Question on OLD - Linux version 2.6.16.12   How is the /etc/class/net/ directory built up during boot ?  eth0, 1, 2 are coming in backwards from what I want.  I want the physical device showing on eth2 to be really eth0
<jthan> InHisName: What you're looking for is most likely an upgrade then :-) udev was changed to address this because address naming wasn't consistent necessarily or predictable.
<jthan> ethX as a naming scheme is outdated at this point.
<jthan> You *may* be able to add a udev rule to override, but likely with a kernel that old I'm thinking not.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything ese
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
